# Big Brother 13 Live Feed and Showtime After Dark Discussion Thread--Spoilers



## Fool Me Twice

Looks like Rachel nominated Keith and Porsche. Dick left the game for personal reasons. And Daniele now has a Golden Key.


----------



## Steveknj

Fool Me Twice said:


> Looks like Rachel nominated Keith and Porsche. Dick left the game for personal reasons. And Daniele now has a Golden Key.


I had read where Dick was contacted last minute to be on the show. Think Rachel saw Porsche as competition in the fake boobs race?


----------



## JFriday

Well Dick is a website CEO, I'm sure EvilDick.com needs updating.


----------



## Shaunnick

Steveknj said:


> I had read where Dick was contacted last minute to be on the show. Think Rachel saw Porsche as competition in the fake boobs race?


I think after last season and this season so far that, yes, Rachel feels the need to eliminate all other attractive women in the house. She is an absolute self involved buffoon who cannot see beyond who's t*****s are bigger than mine.


----------



## bryhamm

.


----------



## markz

Fool Me Twice said:


> Dick left the game for personal reasons. And Daniele now has a Golden Key.


Wow, that was quick!

So, are the two people nominated now off the block since Dick left and Dani is safe until Top Ten?


----------



## bryhamm

markz said:


> Wow, that was quick!
> 
> So, are the two people nominated now off the block since Dick left and Dani is safe until Top Ten?


Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## nmiller855

They played for POV so it looks like the nominations stand. I wonder if Danielle wanted to do it but her dad didn't so he figured out how to get her in the house then make a hasty exit.


----------



## marksman

I suspect that Dick planned this from the beginning. I don't think he really wanted to play the show again so he had an agreement to get out early and it happened to work in nicely with his daughter getting a pass to the final 10.

I can't stop staring at Cassie though, and it is weird as I like southern accents but her accent bothers me.. but her Olivia Wilde eyes do not.


----------



## Snappa77

marksman said:


> *I can't stop staring at Cassie* though, and it is weird as I like southern accents but her accent bothers me.. but her *Olivia Wilde* eyes do not.


Thank you. I could not place her name OR the actress she looked like. I been calling her '13' all the time.


----------



## Einselen

I am guessing Dick wanted to play again but then when he got there it wasn't the same so he probably dropped out to help Danielle get further in the game.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

http://bbdish.blogspot.com/2011/07/big-brother-13-dick-donato-speaks-to.html

According the him he didn't know Dani would get the golden key. Anyway, it seems like he could have helped her more by staying in the game, then insisting he be the one voted out should they be nominated, and if it came down to it, just quitting at that point. And he says he's upset that he's gone.

He says he's releasing a video statement tomorrow, but I wouldn't be surprised if that was nothing more than a promo for his website and that CBS won't allow him to talk about it until they air the segment with him quitting.


----------



## Einselen

He moved up and is releasing his video tonight after the West Coast airing. Also looks like Brachel threatned to leave too once they found out but Jeff convinced them to stay. I am sure he didn't know she would get the golden key but he probably hedged his bets.

Also I wonder what the terms are for his "appearance" payment. Wouldn't CBS only have to give him his daily pay now and probably not whatever bonus may or may not have been worked out for him returning?


----------



## uncdrew

What?


----------



## Bob Coxner

The video really doesn't say much. He just says that there was an emergency regarding someone close to him, although it wasn't a relative or his girl friend.

http://www.rtvzone.com/


----------



## Shaunnick

That was fast. Rachel and Brendan have already "ruined" the HOH bed with their nastiness.


----------



## TriBruin

Shaunnick said:


> That was fast. Rachel and Brendan have already "ruined" the HOH bed with their nastiness.


Pics or Video?


----------



## Frylock

Bob Coxner said:


> The video really doesn't say much. He just says that there was an emergency regarding someone close to him, although it wasn't a relative or his girl friend.
> 
> http://www.rtvzone.com/


Is this the website he is the "CEO" of?


----------



## Azlen

Frylock said:


> Is this the website he is the "CEO" of?


Yep. 
He probably left under mysterious circumstances to drive traffic to his website.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Azlen said:


> Yep.
> He probably left under mysterious circumstances to drive traffic to his website.


He claims that wasn't the reason, but I'm not so sure.

In the midst of some mysterious crisis that is big enough to cause him to leave the BB House, he's decided, on the spur of the moment, that he'll do commentary/updates for the rest of the season?

Not buyin' it.


----------



## Einselen

Jstkiddn said:


> He claims that wasn't the reason, but I'm not so sure.
> 
> In the midst of some mysterious crisis that is big enough to cause him to leave the BB House, he's decided, on the spur of the moment, that he'll do commentary/updates for the rest of the season?
> 
> Not buyin' it.


Has he done commentary previous seasons? I see on his site that many ex reality stars have "shows" on his site.


----------



## Azlen

Einselen said:


> Has he done commentary previous seasons? I see on his site that many ex reality stars have "shows" on his site.


Yes he has, but going on the show and leaving like he did probably drew more traffic to his website than anything he's done before.


----------



## nmiller855

I saw on a website today that there is a modeling picture of what Dominic & a girl that appears to be Cassi.
Cassi has said that the song Crazy Girl by Lee Brice is about her & she was asked to be in a music video & it just happened to be that song. She also has done at least 2 oher country music videos.


----------



## Snappa77

I know these ppl get bored and stir crazy but it can't be *that* bad for them to be playing that dumb @$$ insanely annoying 'big booty' game ALL. THE. TIME!!!


----------



## uncdrew

What is big booty game and does it involve cassie and her booty?


----------



## Ment

uncdrew said:


> What is big booty game and does it involve cassie and her booty?


I thought it was the BB version of Marry, F*ck, Kill but its some boring clapping memorization game.


----------



## Shaunnick

TriBruin said:


> Pics or Video?


No, sir. I don't have the live feeds, I just read one of the forums where some people are good enough to give updates about every 5 minutes.


----------



## Bob Coxner

nmiller855 said:


> I saw on a website today that there is a modeling picture of what Dominic & a girl that appears to be Cassi.
> Cassi has said that the song Crazy Girl by Lee Byrne is about her & she was asked to be in a music video & it just happened to be that song. She also has done at least 2 oher country music videos.


She said that Lee Brice was her ex. Lucky dude.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufvo5lXab0k[/media] (this is the song and her ex)

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Lee_Brice

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJGNRdWTJqM[/media] the video shoot that she could have been in (it looks like they went a different girl)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3HwFtdVTfM[/media] the final product


----------



## Einselen

Ment said:


> I thought it was the BB version of Marry, F*ck, Kill but its some boring clapping memorization game.


It is actually fun to play but I bet really boring to watch. It is a very simple game that gets complicated, especially as you shift around.


----------



## nmiller855

They played a dice game last night that made them interact with some of the other people in the back yard. Lawon got several lap dances & seemed to enjoy his inclusion. Jeff was a really good sport & Jordan was sweet & thanked them.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Interesting conversation last night between Cassi and Shelly. I had assumed the Porsche was gone for sure but they were talking about how they will be surprised either way. So I guess the newbie alliance isn't as strong as I thought. They said both Porsche and Keith think they are going to be the one to go home.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

uncdrew said:


> What is big booty game and does it involve cassie and her booty?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dominic and Adam are nominated with Dominic the intended target. Adam has agreed to throw the POV comp so he can get his golden key and get in good with the vets. They told Dominic Adam is the target to throw him off.

Rachel and Cassi hate each other and Daniele would like to get Cassi out of the picture so she can have Dominic for herself (mostly for game purposes, but being a girl, probably for catty reasons too), so they've discussed throwing the POV comp so Dominic can win, and they've given Dominic a heads up that he is the real target. The've even brought Kalia into their plan. It's shaping up to be a cat fight. 

Jordan, however, thinks Cassi is being treated unfairly because she is so pretty and that Porsche and Rachel (who have both fought with Cassi) are jealous, so the vets have split on this issue, only Jeff and Jordan don't know it yet since they're being kept in the dark about the plan to keep Dominic.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Snappa77

Fool Me Twice said:


> Dominic and Adam are nominated with Dominic the intended target. Adam has agreed to throw the POV comp so he can get his golden key and get in good with the vets. They told Dominic Adam is the target to throw him off.
> 
> Rachel and Cassi hate each other and Daniele would like to get Cassi out of the picture so she can have Dominic for herself (mostly for game purposes, but being a girl, probably for catty reasons too), so they've discussed throwing the POV comp so Dominic can win, and they've given Dominic a heads up that he is the real target. The've even brought Kalia into their plan. It's shaping up to be a cat fight.
> 
> Jordan, however, thinks Cassi is being treated unfairly because she is so pretty and that Porsche and Rachel (who have both fought with Cassi) are jealous, so the vets have split on this issue, only Jeff and Jordan don't know it yet since they're being kept in the dark about the plan to keep Dominic.
> 
> Fun stuff.


Wow.

Vets are acting like dummies. Dom so far seems to be their biggest danger and cuz of googly eyes and cattiness they want to keep him over Adam?!?!??

Get rid of Dom. Veto comes into play then get rid of Cassie.

With that said... I like Cassie. Her and Khalia are the two I like outta the rookies. I am rooting for the vets BUT I really dislike Brenchal. Every clip of those 2 is vomit inducing.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Well, Cassi does have trouble relating to girls, and hasn't bothered to be social with them until Jordan reached out to her after winning her HOH, so it's not a horrible plan to want to get rid of her since she clearly has no interest in playing with other girls. And if Cassi becomes a big target of the females in the house, that might take some focus off of Rachel when the pairs break up, so rallying the girls against her isn't worthless. And Dani is probably right that Dominic will be less dangerous to her without Cassi around since she's developed a relationship of sorts with him after becoming a free agent when Dick left.

The strategies aren't unsound, even if the motivations aren't pure. It introduces more immediate risk, but probably worth it if it increases their chances later in the game.


----------



## uncdrew

Any hooking up or bikini action?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

How about tight pants?


----------



## TriBruin

Why is Rachel on slop? Did she get a penalty for some reason?


----------



## nmiller855

I think she did something in the Veto competition.


----------



## USAFSSO

Interesting conversation between Jordan and Rachel last night. Just watched about 5 min but Jordan was telling Rachel she needs to shut up and stop making her little comments around people. It was at the start of last nights feed, so there must have been some kind of fall out earlier in the night.


----------



## bryhamm

Sounds like Dom and Adam won the POV. Gotta believe they will take themselves off. Curious how that works though. Do both have to agree to it? What if one of them does not want to come off? Doubt it, but just wondering.

So, does Jordan put up luwan and kalia (sp) or shelly and cassie?


----------



## bryhamm

USAFSSO said:


> Interesting conversation between Jordan and Rachel last night. Just watched about 5 min but Jordan was telling Rachel she needs to shut up and stop making her little comments around people. It was at the start of last nights feed, so there must have been some kind of fall out earlier in the night.


Sounds like there might have been a huge fight between Cassie and Rachel.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Just a catty tiff. Cassie knows she's going home and wants to get a few shots in at Rachel before she leaves. She probably also feels stupid for not actually playing the game and is putting in some work now, even though it's too late--likely after being prodded by the DR so they can have some footage to fit their narrative.


----------



## Einselen

The houseguest can't be this good at changing without getting caught by the camera, so are the camera men being more polite and cutting away before this happens or are the screen grabbers just being greedy?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I haven't seen the Live Feeds but I skim through BBAD and it is so boring. One other thing I noticed is how much smaller the pool is compared to a few years ago. Remember the topless chicken fight? No way they could do that now.


----------



## Shaunnick

Yeah the pool is tiny. Like an in-ground kiddies pool.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I'm predicting the DR works on Rachel to backdoor J/J this week so that America can vote Jeff back in. They'll paint Rachel as the jealous backstabber, Dani as the master schemer, and Jeff as Jeff.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jordan won a luxury comp today and didn't pick Rachel to share it with her, so now Rachel is talking about backdooring J/J. Lots of blackouts on the feeds today. I suspect the DR is prodding Dani the way they led ED by the hand the year he won--she's really getting Rachel and Brendon worked up against J/J. She's clumsy, but Rachel is easy, and Brendon will follow Rachel. Good times.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hah! Rachel confirmed today that the DR is trying to get her to not trust J/J. So predictable. I wish they'd get a new producer. Scripted DR's and manufactured storylines are all we get on the show now.


----------



## uncdrew

Yep, too scripted and too obviously scripted. :boo:


----------



## bryhamm

Veto not used. Looks like Dom likely to go home.

Dani has also painted a target on her back from the other vets.


----------



## markz

bryhamm said:


> Veto not used. Looks like Dom likely to go home.
> 
> Dani has also painted a target on her back from the other vets.


Who had POV?


----------



## bryhamm

markz said:


> Who had POV?


Brendan, which just goes to show how edited what we saw on Sunday night was. They had the chance to nominate J/J and backdoor them with the veto, but didn't do either.


----------



## vertigo235

you know the producers make them talk about all possible scenarios when they interview them in the diary room, that way they can edit it for maximum suspense


----------



## Frylock

Yes, whatever they discuss on the show, you can expect the opposite to happen. Whoever gets played up as likely to go home on eviction night is who will stay. They WAY overdo the made-up drama here.


----------



## Snappa77

HoH room right now (@7pm ET) with Brenchal, Jeff and Dom is a pretty good game strat discussion on how Dom F'ed his game up and how Dani messed hers.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

On BBAD last night Jeff told Dani that he got suspicious of her and Dom working together because they both stopped talking to him. My recording cut off 10 minutes early so that's all I got out of the conversation. I don't know what exactly her plan was other than to get the couples against each other. She didn't have anyone besides Dom to make that happen.


----------



## nmiller855

I don't know how much of it will be shown on this week's episodes but there was a heated house meeting about who was originaly responsible for the plan to backdoor Jeff.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

They'll have it on Thursday's show, for sure. Leading to Dominic's eviction, then the reveal or tease of the golden key twist, followed by the beginning of a hard fought endurance competition that will last for several hours. Should be good.


----------



## Snappa77

Does Porche own any other pants besides that green one?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

As expected on this kind of endurance comp, all the guys are out first. Not fair, but that's the game.


----------



## bryhamm

Sounds like Brendon and Jeff each jumped. Why?


----------



## bryhamm

Dani is likely gonna win this. She needs it and it is her kind of game.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

It'll come down to the two string beans. But, yeah, Dani has this. Small and light. Kalia has done surprisingly well.


----------



## bryhamm

Shelly really should "throw" it. Dani is gonna go after one of the two couples, so Shelly should be safe.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I don't think Shelly is willing to throw comps. Not smart, but that's not her game. Kalia and Dani have found a way to lean on the ski poles. Shelly is too tall to do that. If Shelly falls, Dani should throw it.


----------



## bryhamm

Shelly out. Very surprised Kalia is still there.


----------



## bryhamm

Fool Me Twice said:


> I don't think Shelly is willing to throw comps. Not smart, but that's not her game. Kalia and Dani have found a way to lean on the ski poles. Shelly is too tall to do that. *If Shelly falls, Dani should throw it.*


Agree with this. Kalia will go after Brendan and Rachel. She should throw it.


----------



## bryhamm

Dani won it.


----------



## justen_m

bryhamm said:


> Dani won it.


Awesome. I only watch the broadcasts, but wasn't going to wait until Sunday to find out the winner. Just looking at Dani do this comp, I knew she was going to win. She was just so smooth compared to everybody else. Her hips were mesmerizing. All the guys looked to be in pain from the start.


----------



## EscapeGoat

Brendan (or was it Jeff) had his knees wrapped, so I knew he wouldn't last too long. Lawon looked like he was in pain after the commercial break, so I didn't think he'd go very long either. Lawon's expression is what I look like when the disks in my back are about to revolt. I wonder if he has some chronic pain issue that might be triggered from that kind of motion.

Who got the $10,000?


ETA: Jeff won the $10,000. Jordan, Brendan, and Lawon are Have-Nots, and Adam is in an elf suit.


----------



## Shaunnick

Snappa77 said:


> Does Porche own any other pants besides that green one?


Does Porche do anything in the house besides sit there and look pretty. She has to be the least involved player in BB history.


----------



## Jolt

I have money Porsche did/does/will do porn. She just has that look about her. Maybe the Bang Bus variety lol


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Well, Porsche is a "VIP Cocktail Waitress", i.e. professional escort, so she makes good money selling her body without putting it on video. She's talked about a menage a trois relationship with some rich guy and another girl, and trips abroad. She's in tight with Rachel and Brendon, so she's got a couple of giant spear catchers on her team, and she's not bad in comps. And she's good with Shelly, Jeff, and Jordan. She's quiet but active, and not in a bad position.

Lawon on the other hand... Completely useless. Kalia is terrible too. Unfortunately, coming in second in the HOH comp will allow her to think she's good at something and will likely make her unbearable. But, she's been a basket case the last week, and now she's Dani's plaything.


----------



## Donbadabon

I was in the audience last night for the live show. 

When they started the challenge one of the producers told us 'This game is for $500,000. This challenge will go on well into tomorrow because everyone wants to win, and no one is sure of their place in the game'.

Yeah. 3.5 hours later it was over. lol


----------



## loubob57

At first I was bummed to read that Dani won HoH. But now I'm thinking it's going to make things more interesting and entertaining. Hopefully she sends Brendan (or Rachel) home.


----------



## verdugan

Donbadabon said:


> I was in the audience last night for the live show.


:up: Pretty cool. How's the Chenbot in person?


----------



## Donbadabon

verdugan said:


> :up: Pretty cool. How's the Chenbot in person?


I was impressed. She comes in 10 minutes before the show starts, does a quick read-through of the opening dialogue, and then they are on the air.

While she has the teleprompter, she paraphrased alot of what was there.

And when she isn't on-air, she was watching the show with the rest of us.

She was very nice, talking to us and thanking us for being fans.


----------



## jpwoof

Donbadabon said:


> I was impressed. She comes in 10 minutes before the show starts, does a quick read-through of the opening dialogue, and then they are on the air.
> 
> While she has the teleprompter, she paraphrased alot of what was there.
> 
> And when she isn't on-air, she was watching the show with the rest of us.
> 
> She was very nice, talking to us and thanking us for being fans.


i love reading these tidbits that we dont see on broadcast... more more!  how's dominic in person? he seems like a class act.


----------



## jpwoof

the odds that Dani will go up and get evicted next week is still high. she doesnt have the numbers on her side.


----------



## bryhamm

jpwoof said:


> the odds that Dani will go up and get evicted next week is still high. she doesnt have the numbers on her side.


You mean the week after she is HOH? Yeah, she needs Kalia or Luwan to win, possibly Adam. Not very good odds. I don't think Shelly or Porshe would go against the vets.


----------



## Shaunnick

bryhamm said:


> "Spoiler for Sunday's show."


Eh Hmm.

Spoiler Alert!



Edit:

Sorry, I forgot I was in the spoiler thread. I thought we were in the show thread.


----------



## bryhamm

Shaunnick said:


> Eh Hmm.
> 
> Spoiler Alert!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Sorry, I forgot I was in the spoiler thread. I thought we were in the show thread.


Yeah, I've been posting in both so I double check to make sure I am in the right one before I post.


----------



## Donbadabon

jpwoof said:


> i love reading these tidbits that we dont see on broadcast... more more!  how's dominic in person? he seems like a class act.


As soon as Dominic finished his post-interview with Julie, he was ushered out. But someone did yell out 'Regulators!' and he cracked up.

One thing that wasn't mentioned on the show was that some family members were in the audience. Jeff's brother was there, and a few other folks were sitting in reserved seating. Including the people that Dominic hugged when he came out. I was thinking maybe the new twist was going to involve them, but maybe they were just there as fans or something.

I've uploaded a google map shot of the studio. The red arrow points to the little warehouse that serves as the set and the house. The green arrow shows how they exit the house to go in the back yard. It is weird seeing it as a building and not a house.

If you want to see the house yourself in google maps, just enter these coordinates in the search box:

34.144563,-118.389083


----------



## verdugan

Thanks Dobadabon. Was it easy to get tickets? Have you gone before?


----------



## verdugan

jpwoof said:


> how's dominic in person? he seems like a class act.


Over at Hamsterwatch.com, they disagree with you:

"He told a lot of pointless lies about his modeling, schooling, virginity and then fessed up to them, which might have come back to bite him anyway. His adolescent jokes and behavior did nothing for me."


----------



## jpwoof

The Vets group trying to make a deal with Danielle. 

But Dani nominated Brendon and Rachel.

Now Rachel is crying and Brendon is professing his love for her.


----------



## Stylin

Yaayyy! Rachel & Brendon nominated. Rachel needs to go, then Brendon... Jordan was convinced it was going to be her and Jeff.


----------



## Shaunnick

Stylin said:


> Yaayyy! Rachel & Brendon nominated. Rachel needs to go, then Brendon... Jordan was convinced it was going to be her and Jeff.


I am sure Jeff is still in hot water until POV Ceremony is over. Only then would I take a breather if I was Jeff and Jordan.

They are in a spot. What if one of them plays for POV? Do they win it for their alliance, or throw it so that their own partner does not go up instead. ****** week for Brendan and Rachel, cannot say that I am sad though.


----------



## justen_m

Shaunnick said:


> I am sure Jeff is still in hot water until POV Ceremony is over. Only then would I take a breather if I was Jeff and Jordan.
> 
> They are in a spot. What if one of them plays for POV? Do they win it for their alliance, or throw it so that their own partner does not go up instead.


I would say they each play to win it, but then shouldn't use it. If either won the POV, Dani would definitely take the opportunity to back door the other. Not worth the risk of losing your most trusted ally, IMO.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Donbadabon said:


> I've uploaded a google map shot of the studio. The red arrow points to the little warehouse that serves as the set and the house. The green arrow shows how they exit the house to go in the back yard. It is weird seeing it as a building and not a house.
> 
> If you want to see the house yourself in google maps, just enter these coordinates in the search box:
> 
> 34.144563,-118.389083


Thanks for posting that! Interesting. Looks NOTHING like I had pictured in my mind.


----------



## Stylin

justen_m said:


> I would say they each play to win it, but then shouldn't use it. If either won the POV, Dani would definitely take the opportunity to back door the other. Not worth the risk of losing your most trusted ally, IMO.


From watching BBAD, it seems Rachel is the target, but of course Brendon wants to go instead, so if they win the POV he wants to take her off. Brendon feels he's nom'd because he stuck up for Jeff against Dani. They think Jeff is supposed to be the replacement pov nom... Rachel is sooo annoying, she's doing the same sad/pity/everyone is against me attitude, taking every little action as a personal attack. Same as when she was nom'd last season.

EDIT: Brendon won POV, with Jeff being close (Rachel, Bren, Jeff, Adam & Dani in POV). Brendon wants to take Rachel off, and go home instead. Dani says she doesnt want to see J&J go home yet, but most likely will have to put up Jeff.


----------



## jpwoof

At the POV ceremony, Brendon used the POV to save Rachel. Dani nominated Jordan.

Go Dani!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I hope Jordan was nominated as a pawn to force everyone to vote for Brendon. If Jordan goes, I may too.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, this happened:










Edit: And this:


----------



## Shaunnick

Like.


----------



## bryhamm

Did she dye her hair blonde?


----------



## Alfer

Mmmmm....likey like!


----------



## appleye1

bryhamm said:


> Did she dye her hair blonde?


 That's Porsche dancing.


----------



## bryhamm

appleye1 said:


> That's Porsche dancing.


Ah. Looked like Rachel's boobs. Didn't realize Porsche's were that big as well.


----------



## 2004raptor

I thought it was Jordan.


----------



## Alfer

2004raptor said:


> I thought it was Jordan.


Jordan's booty isn't quite that ...plump.


----------



## 2004raptor

Alfer said:


> Jordan's booty isn't quite that ...plump.


I'll need high quality pictures for comparison!


----------



## JFriday

It's available on youtube. Search big brother 13 bachelor/bachlorette party. Brendon spends most his time looking at Adam.


----------



## Alfer

JFriday said:


> It's available on youtube. Search big brother 13 bachelor/bachlorette party. Brendon spends most his time looking at Adam.


Just watched it...hilarious that Porsche is working it right in front of Brenden and he maybe looks at her once or twice.

I'm sure he's thinkin' his crazy arss wife to be would KILL him if he even acknowledged shake it girl...he'd never hear the end of it from Rachel...

*"You like her WAY more than me!! I saw you looking at her!!! Why is she better than ME Brenden??? TELL ME BRENDEN!!! WHY IS SHE HOTTER THAN ME!!!?"*


----------



## DavidTigerFan

So it looks like Brendan is going home. No way anyone would vote Jordan out now unless they are really smart.


----------



## Stylin

Yaaay, Brendon is going home (I hope). Woulda preferred Rachel, but keeping fingers crossed for next week - wonder if anyone besides Kalia would have the stones to do it.


----------



## nmiller855

I'm not surprised there are not posts about the trash bag wedding.


----------



## nyny523

That wedding was hilarious - the best part was when they sang "For He's a Jolly Good Fellow" slowly for the processional coming in, quickly for the exit, and then again for the first dance.

If I were Brachel, I would definitely play it at some point during my real wedding. Too funny!!!


----------



## Stylin

wedding was really good - much better than i anticipated. Rachels vows/rhyme were cute, but Lawon as the Minister stole the show - friggin hilarious lmao!! Nice house moment.


----------



## Snappa77

They are cutting the live feeds ALOT now. Seems like every 2-3 minutes someone mentions some shadiness that happens in their DR sessions.

Maybe if the producers didn't try to manipulate the game so much then the cast wouldn't mention them so often.

Edit to add: Does Khalia *EVER* shut up? Ever?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Rarely. She's a nervous talker. And a nervous eater. She does both a lot. A lot.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

This was temporarily (accidentally) posted on the CBS website.


----------



## nyny523

They are giving Kalia a really good edit - she does not come off as annoying on the show - but she is VERY annoying on BB After Dark!!!


----------



## Stylin

Hmm, scratching head after watching POV comp. If Porsche is such a good friend, why didnt she throw (write absurdly low time) the comp when it was down to her and Brendon? That way he wouldve been assured POV. Funny, Rachel, didnt notice or say anything about this as far as I know...I think Porsche is really strategically smart, but is too busy wasting her talents being Rachel's bff.

So looks like a player may be coming back??? PLEASE anyone but Brendon! Who would you guys vote for?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I wouldn't mind Brendon coming back, just to see Dani get pissed. As despicable as Brendon and Rachel are, Dani is my least favorite. But, it'll probably be Dominic. I'd prefer Cassi over Dominic, just to avoid yet another showmance on the show. Plus it'd be fun if Cassi learns that Dani kicked her out so she could have Dominic to herself.


----------



## DancnDude

I hope it's Dominic but really as long as it's not Brendon!


----------



## Stylin

I'm not a big Dani fan - really disliked her until she put Brenchel up, but I dislike Rachel even more. I'd probably be able to tolerate Brendon, but when with Rachel it's intolerable. Not a huge fan of Shelly either - she's so shady... 
At the end of the day I'd like to see this become a newbie game, but they screwed themselves up so badly from the start. I wouldnt mind Cassi or Keith coming back, as I think if given the chance they would've been strong players. I like Cassi's directness.


----------



## Stylin

Well, we missed some major drama yesterday afternoon, maybe we'll see clips on the show: - taken from the updaters:

Dani wrote something in her blog reminding Shelly's hubby Tony to put a heart on her daughter Josie's sleeve the 1st day of school to remember her. Dani told Shelly she did it and Shelly cried tears of gratitude, and was very emotional relaying to other houseguests. Rachel hearing this went into DR (pissed?), and then went upstairs to Dani in HOH room where she confronted Dani. Rachel questioned Dani as to why she did a blog 'shoutout' as they arent allowed, and accused Dani of emotionally manipulating Shelly to secure a vote for later on. Dani tells Rachel its none of her biz, and to get out of HOH. They both rush down to BY, where Dani tells Shelly she did NOT do msg to influence her vote as Rachel said. Shelly says she wasn't upset she was happy/ thought it was nice that Dani did the msg. Brendon gets involved and starts chiming in accusing Dani too. Dani is upset/shaking and tells Brendon (and Rachel) to mind their biz, and leave her alone - Bren & Rach go inside. Everyone in BY: Jeff, Jordan, Shelly, Kalia, Adam say they dont think Dani did it to play on Shellys emotions, it was just a nice gesture.
Bren comes outside and apologizes to Shelly who is now truly upset because of the blowup.
"Rachel comes out. Brendon asks about the DR. Brief Fish. Brendon is pissed the DR told Rachel to go up to HoH (and confront Dani). Brendon says "F production".
BUT Rachel doesnt feel she was wrong in what she said or how she handled things (makes me wonder if production really did tell her to do it) with Dani, as she's talking to Jeff and Bren. 
10-15 min later Rach starts having her "i'm the victim" hysterical crying moment telling Bren she's no good, everyone hates her, am no good for u Bren, I've ruined your life, blah, blah, blah... She calms down to sniffles and Bren starts reading her the bible (in the hammock). After a while, Brendon tells Rach he wants her to go see the production Shrink and goes to DR to ask - not sure if she did as feeds cut, but don't think so as she is still there. 

The above happened over a 3.5hr period.

EDIT: Looks like she did talk to Dr, as on BBAD, Bren says "If you ever feel like you need to talk to Dr. Zachary AGAIN go" while giving her a pep talk.


----------



## Bob Coxner

The trash bag wedding was one of the most creative things I've ever seen hamsters do. Props to all of them.


----------



## 2004raptor

I don't watch the feeds so forgive me for this if it's been discussed but what happened to Brendon's knees that are almost always bandaged up?


----------



## verdugan

2004raptor said:


> I don't watch the feeds so forgive me for this if it's been discussed but what happened to Brendon's knees that are almost always bandaged up?


From Hamsterwatch:

Brendon's knees got messed up from the food comp with the ant costumes.


----------



## 2004raptor

thanks.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The fan votes aren't audited, so the producers are free to bring back whomever they want, and it's assumed that they do, so putting on my producer hat and thinking about who would contribute to the house dynamic in the most entertaining way, I'm confident that Dominic is returning.

Brendon would give the vets too much power in the game. Dominc would help Dani tremendously, and she has the major strategy storyline this season, so they'll want to help her out as much as they can. Plus, Dominic is easily the most popular of the four evictees. Brendon's popularity comes mainly from siding with J/J, which will get him a lot of votes, but Dominic has a higher likeability factor.

If Dominic doesn't return it'll prove to me the vote isn't rigged and that the Dom/Dani shippers and Dom/Cassi shippers split their votes allowing Brendon to win.


----------



## DancnDude

Thinking more about this, Cassi would be the best to have in because it doesn't give Danielle any help and she's the worst person to add in for Rachel


----------



## andyw715

And shes hot. I'd probably start watching again.


----------



## EscapeGoat

Fool Me Twice said:


> Plus, Dominic is easily the most popular of the four evictees. Brendon's popularity comes mainly from siding with J/J, which will get him a lot of votes, but Dominic has a higher likeability factor.


I didn't think Dominic was all that likable. He seemed like a nice guy, but I don't think he did anything to build much of a fan base. If it's a straight vote I think Brendon will win because he's had more exposure, and because of the ejected house guests, he played the best game. Cassi and Keith are distant memories, they've been gone too long to have a decent shot.

But if I were going to script the voting, having either Brendon or Dominic battle Dani (if she's evicted next) for a return to the house would be pretty entertaining.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

The only reason I'd want Dom back in the house is to see Jeff chucking more ping pong balls at him when he snores.


----------



## Snappa77

Fool Me Twice said:


> So, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And this:


Do I even have to explain why this was quoted.


----------



## Waldorf

Getting the vibe Rachel might walk off the set with Brendon tonight. Over-the-top drama today. (more so than usual)


----------



## nyny523

Waldorf said:


> Getting the vibe Rachel might walk off the set with Brendon tonight. Over-the-top drama today. (more so than usual)


This has been going on since yesterday. She has become seriously unglued.

Enough already - it's a fricken' game!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I pity Rachel even though I know she's a drama queen and will throw pity parties for herself and is a bad sport in general. She's a legit psych case and is the kind of reality TV fodder that producers love to exploit. 

Season Nine's Natalie is another crazy person I never liked, but couldn't bring myself to hate either. Chima, on the other hand, was someone who I rather enjoyed melt down. There were others. I'm not consistent, I guess. 

They should just let her leave. Evict Brendon. Then vote two people back in. That would the best way to save the season.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Damn.


----------



## nyny523

I am very surprised they didn't show any of the Trash Bag Wedding!


----------



## Stylin

Me too! I thought for sure they would show it, but I assume with EvilD interview it didnt leave any time. What a shame...
KALIA won HOH!!!! She talks a lot of junk, but can sure back it up. She did say she'd step up when the time was right and tonight she sure did. I'm actually happy she won and found myself rooting for her. Thought she was a floater, but am realizing maybe she isnt. Might finally forgive her for voting with the vets in the start... Last week she mentioned Shelly was her target.

Americas vote: I would've liked Cassi, but was thinking that they've all been sequestered, so Cassi has no idea how duplicitous Shelly is, and still assumes Shelly is her friend, so no I can't vote for her... Think I'm voting for Dom, as he's got a good handle on the house, and hoping his time away from Dani has given him some clarity. Cant stand the 2 of them together, but I guess it's worth it.


----------



## SoBelle0

I wanted to see the trash bag wedding. 
Would they show it on Sunday?


----------



## nyny523

SoBelle0 said:


> I wanted to see the trash bag wedding.
> Would they show it on Sunday?


I was thinking maybe they could use it as "filler", but who knows?

Too bad you missed it - it was really funny!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

They usually have a clip episode sometime around the final two or three. Perhaps they'll show it then. It's on youtube.


----------



## tiams

I suspect the voting is meaningless and the producers will choose who they want.


----------



## SoBelle0

nyny523 said:


> I was thinking maybe they could use it as "filler", but who knows?
> 
> Too bad you missed it - it was really funny!


That was much cuter than I'd expected! Love it when the house guests get creative and have fun.


----------



## nyny523

SoBelle0 said:


> That was much cuter than I'd expected! Love it when the house guests get creative and have fun.


The singing was the best part!


----------



## Snappa77

tiams said:


> I suspect the voting is meaningless and the producers will choose who they want.


this


----------



## Fool Me Twice

But, they'll still have to compete against the next evictee. So, that's something.

With this win Kalia has proven she's not just a worthless slab of flesh on the BB set. Two impressive comps in a row. I saw a post elsewhere that compared Rachel, Dani, and Kalia as great physical competitors, but emotional and vindictive. I agree. Too common for female competitors in the game, and the main reason why the great all girl alliance has never formed. Look for Dani and Kalia to hole up in the HOH and ***** and gloat over Rachel all week. Combined with shovelfuls of food and the smack-whisper talking that they do, there should be some lousy feeds this week. 

BTW, the plan seems to be to put Rachel and Jeff on the block with Jordan as the replacement nom. Seems logical.


----------



## nyny523

OK - Julie clearly explained what the deal was with the evicted house guest - whomever is evicted will compete with a previously evicted house guest to stay in the game.

Meanwhile, the hamsters are coming up with all these other scenarios, which I do not understand. It was made very clear what was to happen - but it is as if they didn't hear what we heard.

Crazy.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Julie told us, not the houseguests.


----------



## DancnDude

Yeah, I think Julie just told them that this week's evicted houseguest will have a chance to re-enter the game. I'm pretty sure she didn't mention that somebody else may re-enter instead.


----------



## nyny523

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Julie told us, not the houseguests.


Just checked my recording of the show again - you are correct. She said the next house guest to be evicted will have a chance to get back in the game.

She then tells US what is happening, but never tells the house guests.

OK, now I understand why they are all guessing - they really do have no idea what is going to happen.


----------



## vertigo235

I assume this is to account for Dicks departure.


----------



## Einselen

What stinks is this twist could effectively make Kalia's reign of HOH basically useless. It could actually hurt her game more as she could have up to three people on the block (nominees and replacement) and her intended target may be voted out to only win the dual to come right back in. Then add in the fact she probably won't be able to complete next week for HOH the house could be in the same standing as it is currently with those people even more upset at her.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

vertigo235 said:


> I assume this is to account for Dicks departure.


They have the double eviction week built in to account for that sort of thing. It's probably intended to save a vet, who are the more popular characters.


----------



## DancnDude

I don't really think it's to account for anything. Almost every season they've had a chance for somebody to come back to the game. This is really nothing new. They just do it in different ways to keep things interesting. I'd guess they usually plan in two double eviction weeks from the beginning and if people leave early for some reason then they can just drop those.


----------



## nmiller855

Kalia is being criticized because of her repeated use of the words "retard or retarded".


----------



## TheMerk

nmiller855 said:


> Kalia is being criticized because of her repeated use of the words "retard or retarded".


That's retarded.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yeah, you can't use any un-PC language in the house without some group or other calling for your head. It's difficult to restrict yourself to your public vocabulary at all times.

In other news, Jeff and Jordan have convinced themselves that it'll be a straight fan vote that puts someone back in the house, so they're basically daring people to vote them out. Funny. A little arrogant, perhaps, but not the worst tactic. Didn't stop Kalia from putting Jeff on the block. 

House update: Kalia is talking. Rachel is crying.


----------



## nyny523

People going crazy now - pretty funny stuff!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Fascinating too. Not a whole lot of self-awareness or insight in that house.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Fascinating too. Not a whole lot of self-awareness or insight in that house.


Nope. Cracks me up!!!:up:


----------



## vertigo235

Fool Me Twice said:


> They have the double eviction week built in to account for that sort of thing. It's probably intended to save a vet, who are the more popular characters.


good point, I didn't think about that


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Ooh! Nighttime veto (maybe). Picking players right now.


----------



## Stylin

... Kalia told Jeff that she is putting him up against Rachel as a pawn, since he is strong enough to win Veto against Rachel. Jeff FREAKED - saying she has drawn line in sand, doesnt matter cuz he's getting voted back in the house and he's coming after Kalia his #1 target. Jordan was there too and pissed.

Dani Kalia nominated Jeff & Rachel. Production tried to sway Kalia and asked her if she thought it was a wise move to nom 2 strong players. Wouldnt it be better if she teamed up with Jeff cuz if she puts him up he'll never trust her.

Havenots: Jeff, Jordan, Rachel & Shelly
POV (Kalia, Jeff, Rachel, Jordon, Shelly & Adam) will be played in the morning.

OH! Dani has almost figured out next wk's twist - she thinks it may be a sequestered houseguest, and not automatically who gets evicted. Jeff, Jor & Rach are convinced that America will vote the evicted HG back in.


----------



## nyny523

Jeff won the Veto.

Kalia considering putting Adam up against Rachel.


----------



## Stylin

Which makes me wonder if Producers rigged POV that way. They really seem to want Jeff & Jor in the game. Suits me fine - I like them.

Kalia promised Adam prior to noms that she wouldnt put him up as it's his 40th Bday this week (she also placed his nom key first as a gift). Has he agreed to be put up as a pawn? She is running out of pawn choices.

Actually now that I'm thinking about it, SheLIE Shelly would be the best nom since Rachel is Kalias target. If up, Shelly cant vote, and it would only leave Jeff & Jor to vote for Rachel with the other 4 HGs voting for Rachel.

I'm voting for Dom to come back into the house.


----------



## Jolt

Apparently Brendon had a little fling with a girl on Skype and there are shots of his penis as well. What a creep. Why would Rachel stay with him?


----------



## Jolt

http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/08/big-b...ture-webcam-scandal-cheating-engaged-wedding/


----------



## nyny523

Jolt said:


> Apparently Brendon had a little fling with a girl on Skype and there are shots of his penis as well. What a creep. Why would Rachel stay with him?





Jolt said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/08/big-b...ture-webcam-scandal-cheating-engaged-wedding/


This is kinda old news - it happened a while ago (if I remember correctly, it was not long after their season ended, so almost a year ago).


----------



## Jolt

My bad i should have said the timeline. It was just mentioned on AD by Rachel. I went to last seasons AD/Live Feed thread and saw nothing on it. My apologies.


----------



## nyny523

Jolt said:


> My bad i should have said the timeline. It was just mentioned on AD by Rachel. I went to last seasons AD/Live Feed thread and saw nothing on it. My apologies.


No biggie. 

I still think she's nuts for staying with him.

Hell, they are both nuts - they deserve each other!


----------



## Jolt

He is a massive control freak. Its kind of sad.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

It appears (for now anyway) that Shelly has managed to convince Kalia to put Porsche up on the block when Jeff uses the POV and to vote Porsche out rather than Rachel. Dani is livid. Shelly once again proving that she has the best social skills in the house.


----------



## Stylin

As much as I don't like Shelie, I gotta hand it to her. I just dont understand how the heck she is getting away with it! It's so obvious that she's lying and playing everyone but they just can't see it. I really thought by now they wouldve figured it all out. She DEF has the best social in the house!
... and Kalia is turning out not be half as smart as I had assumed she was.
... Adam looks much younger without his beard and hair - wow!


----------



## Frylock

Stylin said:


> As much as I don't like Shelie, I gotta hand it to her. I just dont understand how the heck she is getting away with it! It's so obvious that she's lying and playing everyone but they just can't see it. I really thought by now they wouldve figured it all out. She DEF has the best social in the house!
> ... and Kalia is turning out not be half as smart as I had assumed she was.
> ... Adam looks much younger without his beard and hair - wow!


Shellie seems to be smart and playing the 'everyone likes me' game. She's like Jordan, only a lot smarter. She comes off as sweet and nice and no one doubts her.

Kalia thinks WAY too highly of herself and her skills. No wonder she and Dani get along so well.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Lawon volunteered to go on the block. He just Marcellused himself. Probably with DR prodding, but I can't say for sure since I haven't watched enough. If I read the updates correctly, he believes he'll be evicted only to return as HOH? Crazy funny stuff.


----------



## jradford

Frylock said:


> Shellie seems to be smart and playing the 'everyone likes me' game. She's like Jordan, only a lot smarter. She comes off as sweet and nice and no one doubts her.
> 
> Kalia thinks WAY too highly of herself and her skills. No wonder she and Dani get along so well.


Shelly is playing the "everyone likes me game," but is using a pretty dangerous strategy of leaking information all over the house. I think it's bound to eventually catch up to her, (Dani seems to be onto her,) but for now, it looks like Rachel is going to owe her big time. People just seem to completely unload any and all game talk to her without thinking about it.

Kalia seems to have talked herself into thinking she made a bad move with her original nominations because of the "twist," and has been spending the last day or so trying to come up with a plan to protect herself and making amends for it.

Lawon "volunteering" is the most ridiculous thing ever. I really think Jordan/Jeff/Shelly will all vote to keep Rachel, and they'll have plenty of time to secure another vote. Lawon will go home, and hopefully have to play Cassi to comeback in. I much prefer Cassi (or Dom, just no Brendon or Kieth) chances against Lawon than against Rachel.


----------



## nyny523

Lawon on the block and delusional. 

Also trying to pretend he is pissed about it, even though everyone in the house knows he volunteered. I think Rachel has the votes to stay at this point, especially if Kalia continues her reign of paranoia.

This show cracks me up so much!!! No matter which evicted HG has a chance to come back, I seriously doubt Lawon could beat any of them in a competition.

If the producers influence the decision (as in, bring back whomever they want), I would think it would be Brendon - that would be some good TV, and get the Vets back in the catbird seat (which is what, I believe, they want).


----------



## Stylin

How many days ago did Kalia win HOH? - well, thats about how long she had my respect. Tho it was not a popular plan her original plan was good. She shouldve put up Shelly or Adam - but doesnt have the balls she claimed to after all. Really think she's gonna regret this later... Beyond the start of the season, this is the 1st time the newbs had any power, and once again it will be squandered. I'm actually starting to feel sorry for Dani - she did her part, but these ppl are just idiots lol. Adam or Porsche will easily vote to keep Rachel (who is alot more tolerable without Brendon). 

Lawon deserves to go. He actually truly believes he'll be back in the house as HOH if evicted. He sees this as his golden opportunity lmao. Do these ppl not watch the show beforehand??

I hope Dom comes back. I really liked Cassi, but I'm not sure she can compete and she'll flock right to Shelie and believe all her lies. Dom was getting smart to them, and warned some of the HG's about Shelie before he left.


----------



## Snappa77

I think the returned house guest thing will come down to Dom or Brendan. As good as Cassi is to look at I don't think she will get nowhere near the votes those two will get. As for Keith... I don't even think his church would vote for him. ;-)

IF Lawon is the one to go home I really don't think he has a chance at beating Dom or Brendan to get back in. If Dom comes back and if J/J/R win HOH it would be hilarious to see Dani and Dom on the block. And Khalia sweating about veto cuz she would go up if it is used.

Khalia backtracking is gonna screw her game up. She isn't gaining anything by giving Rachel a lifeline. They are still gonna come after her and Dani.

OMG EVERY SINGLE TIME I put on the live feeds and they show Khalia she is always retelling some convo she had. "And then I said this... And then she said that... And so and so said this..." Gotten to the point that I change the feed when I see her. No wonder they don't call her to the DR that much. Probably got sick of hearing her talk.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Snappa77 said:


> OMG EVERY SINGLE TIME I put on the live feeds and they show Khalia she is always retelling some convo she had. "And then I said this... And then she said that... And so and so said this..." Gotten to the point that I change the feed when I see her. No wonder they don't call her to the DR that much. Probably got sick of hearing her talk.


When no one else will listen to her, she talks to herself for long periods of time. She was in the HOH room alone and was just going on and on discussing her strategy with herself.


----------



## markz

Donbadabon said:


> I've uploaded a google map shot of the studio. The red arrow points to the little warehouse that serves as the set and the house. The green arrow shows how they exit the house to go in the back yard. It is weird seeing it as a building and not a house.
> 
> If you want to see the house yourself in google maps, just enter these coordinates in the search box:
> 
> 34.144563,-118.389083


So where is the live show filmed? In the big white building to the right of the back yard?


----------



## Stylin

The HGs had their 'Halfway Party' today.


----------



## Waldorf

It sounds like J/J/R have secured both Shelly and Adam's votes to evict Marcellas.


----------



## nyny523

The more I think about it, the more I love the scenario of Lawon getting voted out and Brendon coming back.

It would be GREAT tv. And Danielle and Kalia are really putting me off with their immature *****ery. Would LOVE to see their faces if Brendon walked into the house (FYI, I am no Brendon fan, but this would be PRICELESS!!!)


----------



## EscapeGoat

nyny523 said:


> The more I think about it, the more I love the scenario of Lawon getting voted out and Brendon coming back.
> 
> It would be GREAT tv. And Danielle and Kalia are really putting me off with their immature *****ery. Would LOVE to see their faces if Brendon walked into the house (FYI, I am no Brendon fan, but this would be PRICELESS!!!)


It would be worth it just to see Dani's hissy fit.


----------



## nyny523

EscapeGoat said:


> It would be worth it just to see Dani's hissy fit.


TOTALLY agree.

That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## dimented

It would definitely make for good TV.


----------



## Stylin

Well, I guess we're getting our good tv - ughh! This is all Kalia's fault! I think if Rachel was evicted Dom wouldve been the player chosen. At least the competition was fair.


----------



## markz

I was hoping that Rachel would get voted off and have to battle Brendan to come back in! Would he have thrown it to let her back in? Probably.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Reports are Dani won HOH. Showtime maybe? My feeds aren't on yet.

Edit: Now they are. 

It was a bidding comp, sounds like.

It's much better for the season that Dani won, but I was really looking forward to seeing her leave this week. Oh, well.


----------



## bryhamm

LOL, so Dani wins and Brendon and Rachel go right back up.


----------



## gossamer88

bryhamm said:


> LOL, so Dani wins and Brendon and Rachel go right back up.


That is hilarious!!

This thread, for me at least, is like Pandora's Box!


----------



## 2004raptor

I know. I say every year I won't read the Live discussion but I always do.

Hopefully Danni puts up Brendan and Jeff.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

It was funny last night following twitter and watching the Dominic fangirls try and come to grips with the fact that he didn't win.


----------



## Waldorf

2004raptor said:


> I know. I say every year I won't read the Live discussion but I always do.
> 
> Hopefully Danni puts up Brendan and Jeff.


Or Shelly talks her into putting up Porsche and Kalia.


----------



## 2004raptor

Waldorf said:


> Or Shelly talks her into putting up Porsche and Kalia.


My first thought was that one of the other four veterans brainwashes her into "re-joining" forces with them and does exactly that.


----------



## Snappa77

Gotta love how all the members of the "Regulators" are all out of the game.


Best alliance in the history of BB. Yeaaaaaaah right.


----------



## uncdrew

bryhamm said:


> LOL, so Dani wins and Brendon and Rachel go right back up.


I might now have to watch the last two episodes. Sounds like it's getting good (for the first time this season, IMHO).


----------



## nyny523

uncdrew said:


> I might now have to watch the last two episodes. Sounds like it's getting good (for the first time this season, IMHO).


Last night was a classic! :up:


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Lots of drama tonight. Arguments and accusations galore. Shelly is in the middle of it. Rachel, Porsche, and Kalia have all had a turn yelling at her. Fun stuff. 

Dani nominated Adam and Shelly in order to backdoor Jeff. Another brilliant move that could result in neither Jeff, Brendon, or Rachel leaving. Rachel and Brendon threw J/J under the bus and agreed to help backdoor Jeff. Can't tell if they are serious about it yet, but they haven't filled J/J in on the deal. What I do know is that Brendon the enabler has reignited the crazy side of Rachel.


----------



## jpwoof

Fool Me Twice said:


> Lots of drama tonight. Arguments and accusations galore. Shelly is in the middle of it. Rachel, Porsche, and Kalia have all had a turn yelling at her. Fun stuff.
> 
> Dani nominated Adam and Shelly in order to backdoor Jeff. Another brilliant move that could result in neither Jeff, Brendon, or Rachel leaving. Rachel and Brendon threw J/J under the bus and agreed to help backdoor Jeff. Can't tell if they are serious about it yet, but they haven't filled J/J in on the deal. What I do know is that Brendon the enabler has reignited the crazy side of Rachel.


Dani's number one target has always been Jeff.. I'm not sure why she feels threatened by him since the very beginning. maybe because he is charming and anyone who would sit next to him in the final 2 would definitely lose?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dani's hatred of Jeff has nothing to do with gameplay. It's jealousy, pure and simple. She's part of a group of ex-BBers like Ronnie BB11, Eric BB8, James Rhine BB6/BB7, and others who all consider themselves expert game players and consider Jeff and Jordan bad players and America's love of them unwarranted. So, her two goals are to get out of Dick's shadow (who, I guess never loved her enough) by making "big moves" (even if they don't actually help her game) and to get rid of Jeff to spite the viewers (who, I guess never loved her enough).


----------



## Stylin

Fool Me Twice said:


> Lots of drama tonight. Arguments and accusations galore. Shelly is in the middle of it. Rachel, Porsche, and Kalia have all had a turn yelling at her. Fun stuff.


Indeed! SheLIE is finally getting called out - but she's pretty good at turning the tables and wiggling out.

Looks like Dani is doing a secret deal with Bren & Rach.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

It's funny that Lawon suddenly and inexplicably volunteering to be evicted has really screwed Shelly's game (who could ever see that coming?). Now Shelly isn't getting the credit for saving Rachel and Porsche is still in there to get in Rachel's head, so Rachel is on a campaign to evict Shelly.


----------



## nyny523

It looks like Shelly is the target this week, with Dani pretending she is only a pawn and that her real plan is to backdoor Jeff or Brendon.


----------



## Stylin

Well, at least Lawon was good for something! LOL!

EDIT: Good summary from Jokersupdate:
_Brenchel approached Dani and suggested a deal where they all work together. This week Dani is to put up Shelley (and Adam) where Shelley is the target - no BackDoor (BD) of Jeff as Brendon thought he should be given the opportunity to fight for POV. However, they will all work this week to get the POV to leave nominations and vote out Shelley. Next week Brenchel will work to get HOH and nom Jeff to get him out.Tthey will decide on week 3 together.

Brenchel made this alliance with Dani because Rachel overheard the Final 3 of Jeff, Jordan and Shelley plan (while pretending to sleep in HN room) and then was told she was included in an F5 plan with Jeff, Jordan, Shelley and Adam - where she would be the 5th player. She knew her days were numbered and now with Brendon back in the game - they decided their only chance was to make an alliance with Dani and convinced Dani that it was her only chance as well. The plan is to pretend that they still hate each other and to promote the idea (a false one) that Dani's real plan is to BD Jeff or Brendon. _


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jordan and Jeff were both chosen to play in the POV comp. Neither Brendon nor Rachel were chosen. It seems like Dani's goal now is to backdoor Brendon if given the chance. She's currently laughing at Brendon and Rachel being left out of the comp. Everyone else is involved by playing or hosting. Dani calls it (jokingly) "a sign from God" to not keep her deal with Brendon and Rachel. Except that she doesn't control enough votes to determine who leaves unless B/R and J/J actually turn on each other.

But, it's a long long way from now until the veto ceremony...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Now Rachel is having full on paranoid delusions. She's telling Brendon that when he was gone last week Jeff was mean to her and made crude sexual comments and/or advances toward her. And she's whining that everybody likes Jeff and Jordan but hates them and it's not fair because Jeff is mean to women and Jordan doesn't do anything. 

Brendon vows to protect her honor and informs Rachel that unlike Jeff, he is not a dominant male and wants a woman who will stand up to him, unlike the doormat Jordan. The codependent craziness of this pair is nauseating and a little frightening and I can't look away.


----------



## Dnamertz

jpwoof said:


> Dani's number one target has always been Jeff.. I'm not sure why she feels threatened by him since the very beginning. maybe because he is charming and anyone who would sit next to him in the final 2 would definitely lose?


How could her target always have been Jeff? Two weeks ago as HOH, she didn't nominate or backdoor Jeff. And last week, she she had some input as to who Kalia might nominate, and it wasn't Jeff that week either.

The reason she wanted Jeff backdoored in week three, was because Rachael and Brendon were safe that week (Rachael was HOH so they bothe were safe as they were still playing as couples that week). Jeff was the biggest threat left to go after at that point.


----------



## Dnamertz

Fool Me Twice said:


> Dani nominated Adam and Shelly in order to backdoor Jeff.


What is the logic behind that decision? Is she no longer targeting one of the veterans? If she is, they why not nominate two of the four veterans? Then even if one vetos themself, they can be replaced with another veteran.

Or maybe she has decided to go after the "floaters" in hopes that she is in the final five with J/J and B/R. In that scenario she would be smallest target as the other two couples would target each other.

They (all the houseguests) should have targeted the couples (J/J and B/R) as early as possible. Now that they've reached the jury, even if one of those four peolpe makes the final two, they will have one definite automatic vote because their significant other will be on the jury.

Of course, if one of the veterans makes it to the final two (unless it's Dani) against one of the newbies, the newbie deserves to win more because they did not come into the house teamed up with their significant other. J/J and B/R have a partner in the house they know will never turn on them. The newbies (and Dani after her Dad left) are all playing as individuals.


----------



## nyny523

Well, Adam won the veto, so Dani is gonna need to put someone up.

She supposedly has a one week deal with Brendon and Rachel not to put either of them up.

She does want to get rid of Jeff. If she really is with B/R, I think she will put up Jeff because they want him out.

But I think her real target is still Shelly, so she needs to put someone up to beat Shelly. If she really wants Shelly out, she needs to put up Jordan. I don't think B/R would be unhappy about that, either, as Rachel and Shelly are feuding.


----------



## Stylin

Yeah, am wondering what Dani is gonna do, and who she really wants out this week. I do think it's gonna be Shelie.

Veto Results:
Jordan = unitard (couldve had phone call but gave it to Shelly?)
Kalia = vacation
Dani = POV ticket (can play in next wks POV)
Jeff = money
Shelly = 24hr solitary in Have Not rm, but gets a call from home
Adam = POV winner


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dani will likely target Brendon. Or Jeff.


----------



## RichardHead

Someone needs to tell Jordan that unitards and sports bras together are illegal!


----------



## Stylin

Fool Me Twice said:


> Dani will likely target Brendon. Or Jeff.


Yep, looking like it's gonna be Brendon, as Dani just told Shelie to relax she's going for him... Wow, I really did think Dani was serious about the deal with Brendon/Rachel when she did noms, but seems like her plan is working perfectly. As long as Rachel doesnt win HOH she's golden.


----------



## nyny523

So apparently Porsche has been talking about putting laxatives in peoples food, and last night she spiked some of the milk. Dani and Kalia just watched, smiling, and didn't say a word.

If they don't boot Porsche for this, I think they have a major problem on their hands. And all three of those players just lost any respect they might have had.

Absolutely disgusting (and illegal if I am not mistaken...)


----------



## nmiller855

She surely will be sent packing for that. I wonder why production hasn't noticed it if it is true.


----------



## nyny523

nmiller855 said:


> She surely will be sent packing for that. I wonder why production hasn't noticed it if it is true.


Not sent packing.

She was forced to throw it out (I think after Jordan drank some).

Then she complained that no one in the house could have any fun! 

I'm shocked she wasn't sent packing - but apparently people called her employer in addition to complaints to CBS...


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Do the victims know?


----------



## nyny523

DavidTigerFan said:


> Do the victims know?


Nope.

The only person we know in this instance was Jordan.

But Porsche does a lot of cooking and baking for the house, so who knows what else she has done?

We know she steals wine and sneaks it into the HOH...

What a piece of work...


----------



## DavidTigerFan

So the live feed watchers caught her? Not the producers?


----------



## nyny523

DavidTigerFan said:


> So the live feed watchers caught her? Not the producers?


Yup.


----------



## dimented

I wonder if they will air anything about it?


----------



## DancnDude

Seems very similar to the time in a past season where somebody took another HG's toothbrush, scrubbed the toilet with it, and put it back. I think the producers just made them throw out the toothbrush and nothing else really happened.


----------



## nyny523

DancnDude said:


> Seems very similar to the time in a past season where somebody took another HG's toothbrush, scrubbed the toilet with it, and put it back. I think the producers just made them throw out the toothbrush and nothing else really happened.


They made the offending house guest fess up in that case.

Nothing being done here.


----------



## nmiller855

Dancndude, that occurrance came to me as I read about the laxative. The person that owned the toothbrush used didn't use it after the toilet was scrubbed & was replaced. If Jordan drank some of the laxative, I would consider that some form of assault. She did mention that the protein drink was "going right through her" & she thought she was putting too much of the powder in it. If it was because of an added laxative, I feel that Porche should be sent packing at the very least.


----------



## bryhamm

Adam down, Brendon up.


----------



## Waldorf

bryhamm said:


> Adam down, Brendon up.


So... Porsche and Kalia vote the way Dani tells them to.

Jeff, Jordan, Rachel vote to keep Brendon.

... and Adam is the swing?


----------



## JFriday

Waldorf said:


> So... Porsche and Kalia vote the way Dani tells them to.
> 
> Jeff, Jordan, Rachel vote to keep Brendon.
> 
> ... and Adam is the swing?


How if she tells them to vote for Shelly?


----------



## nyny523

JFriday said:


> How if she tells them to vote for Shelly?


Dani wants Brendon out.

If Jeff and Jordan see that the votes go against them keeping him, they will vote with the house. And even if they don't, Shelly and Adam want Brendon gone.

Highly unlikely Brendon will survive this week.


----------



## bryhamm

JFriday said:


> How if she tells them to vote for Shelly?


I don't think she would put Brendon up and then tell them to vote Shelly. I think she put him up in hopes that he would be voted out.


----------



## Waldorf

JFriday said:


> How if she tells them to vote for Shelly?


True, true... just taking into account her gunning for Jeff and Brendon the past several weeks and some of the HOH talk this week. Currently talking about Porsche getting HOH next week and getting rid of Jeff next instead of Rachel.


----------



## Jolt

Last night was so sickening listening to Brenchel making their case for Dani. Some hard core throwing under the bus action.


----------



## JFriday

nyny523 said:


> Dani wants Brendon out.
> 
> If Jeff and Jordan see that the votes go against them keeping him, they will vote with the house. And even if they don't, Shelly and Adam want Brendon gone.
> 
> Highly unlikely Brendon will survive this week.


That's fine but that's not what the post I quoted actually says.


----------



## nyny523

JFriday said:


> That's fine but that's not what the post I quoted actually says.


But then YOU said:



JFriday said:


> How if she tells them to vote for Shelly?


She's not going to tell them to vote for Shelly. So I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## JFriday

nyny523 said:


> But then YOU said:
> 
> She's not going to tell them to vote for Shelly. So I don't understand what you are saying.





nyny523 said:


> It looks like Shelly is the target this week, with Dani pretending she is only a pawn and that her real plan is to backdoor Jeff or Brendon.


You never know??? Really you don't.


----------



## EscapeGoat

Evel Dick has been doing commentary for the last few weeks on his website. His show, Dick at Night, has Dick and a few past house guests commenting about each episode. The episode posted today features Cassi, Keith, and Dom from this season. I've just started watching, but it looks pretty good so far.

LINK


----------



## Jolt

Holy cow did you see that fricken pancake!!!


----------



## Lopey

Any updates?


----------



## Ment

Brendon is still on target to get voted out as Adam is non-committal to voting with J/J-Rachel and Jordan doesn't want to risk going against the house.


----------



## Waldorf

Brendon working on his "floaters - grab a life-vest" speech.

HOH lockdown - now "we'll be right back / trivia"... wonder if it's a luxury comp coming up.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Go Jeff, go! If he can't win a purely athletic competition against this lineup, he should retire. I wonder what happens if you drop your scooper in the bowl. And I wonder if the person who has the best technique for pulling the ball out at the end will be the winner.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Go Jeff, go! If he can't win a purely athletic competition against this lineup, he should retire. I wonder what happens if you drop your scooper in the bowl. And I wonder if the person who has the best technique for pulling the ball out at the end will be the winner.


It's not just athleticism, it's also balance. The women have the advantage when it comes to balance. From what I could see, he and Porsche were neck and neck...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jordan doing very well. Long way from the end, though. It's a marathon not a sprint, as they say.


----------



## nyny523

Very close race!!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jeff is jogging easily right now, and sliding gracefully. Rachel and Jeff are encouraging one another. Porsche is looking tired, but hanging close.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Because of the way the bowl gets wider in the middle, it's really hard to see separation at this point.


----------



## nyny523

I would love to see Jordan win this. She deserves it for giving Shelly that phone call...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Shelly has foam on the top of her soap. I wonder if that will help, hurt, or neither.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jeff gagging on soap. Must've sucked some of the floaters down.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

F5!


----------



## Lopey

Does the foam look any more even? On the regular show, it looked like Jordan's lane got the most foam, and Rachel didn't have much of any on hers.


----------



## nyny523

Jeff just won.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yay!


----------



## nyny523

And Rachel kissing Jordan's ass...


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Yay! I wonder if Jeff will be able to resist putting Rachel up because she annoys the **** out of him. Also if he'll be able to make Shelly and Rachel stay apart long enough to take down Kalia and/or Portia. I think he'll put up Kalia and Portia and then if the noms get changed he'll be able to backdoor Dani.


----------



## nyny523

Next week is also a double eviction, so it will be interesting to see how this all plays out.

I think Jeff will nominate Kalia and Porsche - he still needs Rachel for now.

If Kalia or Porsche get pulled off by Dani, then he might consider putting up Rachel. But if Kalia or Porsche pull themselves off, he should back door Dani - that is his best move.


----------



## verdugan

Lopey said:


> Does the foam look any more even? On the regular show, it looked like Jordan's lane got the most foam, and Rachel didn't have much of any on hers.


We wonder the same thing. The middle lanes seemed to get a lot more foam. Wonder if it hurt them. Jeff was already in the lead, so they can't complain that the foam put him in first place.


----------



## tigercat74

He should nominate Dani because she has a veto ticket so she gets to play in the veto comp. They don't want to take the chance that they don't nominate her and then she wins the veto and take one of her people off and then they can't backdoor her.


----------



## SoBelle0

tigercat74 said:


> He should nominate Dani because she has a veto ticket so she gets to play in the veto comp. They don't want to take the chance that they don't nominate her and then she wins the veto and take one of her people off and then they can't backdoor her.


YAY!!!! Jeff!!! 

I agree. But, after he *went off *on Kalia for doing that so HE could play the Veto... I'm not sure that Dani would respond positively. I'd rather see them (JJ and S/A) team up with Dani than Rachel...


----------



## Waldorf

so far:

Plan A) is to put up Kalia and Porsche and backdoor Dani since Dani is guaranteed to play for veto.

If Dani wins, plan B) is to tell her "See?! I didn't even put you up!"


----------



## nyny523

Waldorf said:


> so far:
> 
> Plan A) is to put up Kalia and Porsche and backdoor Dani since Dani is all but guaranteed to play for veto.
> 
> If Dani wins, plan B) is to tell her "See?! I didn't even put you up!"


I like this plan better than putting Dani up. It accomplishes several things:

1. Scares the crap out of Kalia and Porsche
2. Jeff "keeping his word" to work with Dani (and having it in his back pocket if the back door thing goes wrong).
3. Dani gets to play Veto no matter what - so 7 play instead of 6. The ONLY person who can keep Dani from being back-doored in this scenario is Dani. Anyone else who wins pulls Kalia or Porsche off. So that is 6 chances to make this happen.

No matter what happens, someone from Dani's alliance is going home. Dani would be best for Jeff's alliance, but from a numbers perspective (and going into double eviction), getting rid of any one of Dani's team can only be good for Jeff's team.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Porsche has made several strong showings in the last few comps, so she should be target number two. I wonder who Dani would pull off if she wins. I also think Dani, Kalia, and Porsche could turn Rachel if that happens and they'd end up voting out Adam or (especially) Shelly. And if Rachel is used as a pawn she might get the boot since Shelly hates her so much, and Adam is tight with Porsche and wouldn't mind getting rid of Rachel. The chance of one of D/K/P leaving this week is less than 100 percent, but Dani will have to win POV.


----------



## loubob57

nyny523 said:


> 3. Dani gets to play Veto no matter what - so 7 play instead of 6.


I figured they'd just draw for one player since Dani's name in effect already got drawn. So there's still 6 players?


----------



## nyny523

loubob57 said:


> I figured they'd just draw for one player since Dani's name in effect already got drawn. So there's still 6 players?


Nope.

If Dani is not nominated, 7 will play. She will need to tell them before the draw if she is using it. If so, they take her chip out of the bag, and draw goes as usual.

If she is nominated, 6 will play.

And she cannot transfer the veto card.


----------



## nyny523

Jeff got to pick the Have Nots for the week, and selected Dani, Porsche and Kalia.

The three of them are *****ing about it. None of them has been a Have Not yet, so it makes sense that they get a turn...

They are worried the other HG's will take their beds while they are sleeping in the HN room (they have been hogging the good double beds). 

This is fun!


----------



## SoBelle0

Oooh! That sounds like fun!

I'm glad it was an easy pick for Jeff. They haven't been Have Nots yet, what else would they expect?


----------



## bleen

Wasn't Kalia a have-not on one of the early ones when she was still teamed with Lawon?


----------



## nyny523

Porsche and Kalia are nominated.


----------



## nmiller855

Kalia was a have not the first week. After they showed her interview saying she DESERVES a good bed & good food & hot showers.
I really hope she goes this week.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Rachel is the only person not playing for veto. Too bad for Dani haters, because she would be good competition for Dani in puzzle type comps. Dani seems to be preparing for a puzzle, spending a lot of time alone in thought. She has a personal friend in the DR and has seemed suspiciously good at predicting future events, so...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jeff won POV. Good times.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Jeff won POV. Good times.


Yup.

Things are going to get ugly now....


----------



## Tracy

Hopefully he will still backdoor Dani.


----------



## markz

Tracy said:


> Hopefully he will still backdoor Dani.


I'd pay a $1 to watch that!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jeff says the DR is pushing hard for him to keep Dani. Jeff ain't buying it.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Jeff says the DR is pushing hard for him to keep Dani. Jeff ain't buying it.


Yeah - he is going to do what he wants.

He REALLY wants to win this time - if he gets rid of Dani, that will definitely help his game...


----------



## Tracy

Sucks that the DR does that.


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> Jeff says the DR is pushing hard for him to keep Dani. Jeff ain't buying it.


Has a HOH ever used the veto to change his nominations?

I hope Dani goes. If she doesn't, then I hope Kalia goes.


----------



## jcondon

Tracy said:


> Sucks that the DR does that.


I would be like wire 500K into my account and let me talk to my bro to verify it is there.

You think keeping Dani would be better for ratings? Pay me. 

Hell I will use the Veto and put myself up for 500K. That will make for good TV.

I agree I think it sucks they just don't let them play. I hate when they get involved like this.


----------



## jcondon

verdugan said:


> I hope Dani goes. If she doesn't, then I hope Kalia goes.


Fine with either. Or add in Dani too.


----------



## bryhamm

verdugan said:


> Has a HOH ever used the veto to change his nominations?


Absolutely. That's where the backdoor came in to play.


----------



## Einselen

bryhamm said:


> Absolutely. That's where the backdoor came in to play.


But the question is has the HOH. Often the HOH will throw the comp if one of the nominees is still and will win it so they don't look like the bad guy and were "forced" to pick a new nominee.


----------



## verdugan

bryhamm said:


> Absolutely. That's where the backdoor came in to play.


What Einselen said. I was asking about an HOH himself/herself using the veto rather than having other people do it following his/her orders.

Probably the most famous of the latter is Nakomis' 6 finger plan.


----------



## nmiller855

Danielle snuck something into her hot pad from the kitchen while now one was in there. She put her hood down & looked around before she did it while she had a sneaky smile on her face. She then walked to the bathroom.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Like the producers will do anything. It's obvious they want her in the game still. They probably told her she could do it and get away with it.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

nmiller855 said:


> Danielle snuck something into her hot pad from the kitchen while now one was in there. She put her hood down & looked around before she did it while she had a sneaky smile on her face. She then walked to the bathroom.


BTW, what's a hot pad?


----------



## nmiller855

It is a material pad with seeds inside that you heat in a microwave like a heating pad.
I wish BB would have put benefiber back in the protein milk now that Porsche & her friends are on slop & they knew about it & didn't say anything because they weren't on slop at the time.


----------



## Ment

Jeff should get rid of Kalia and keep Dani. With Kalia gone Dani has an alliance with a flaky Porsche and will probably keep her agreement with J/J for another week. As long as Rachel is in the game her and Dani are each others biggest targets so let them go at it.


----------



## Frylock

Ment said:


> Jeff should get rid of Kalia and keep Dani. With Kalia gone Dani has an alliance with a flaky Porsche and will probably keep her agreement with J/J for another week. As long as Rachel is in the game her and Dani are each others biggest targets so let them go at it.


That could work, but Rachel is too much of a wild card. Keeping Dani could allow her to flip on J/J and side with Dani, and try and get them out, since she views them as her enemies for separating her and her man.


----------



## Snappa77

Hey what ever happened to that chick Chima from J/J season?

Didn't she say that the producers were HEAVILY involved in the game? If I remember correctly that is what led to her meltdown and getting kicked off. They probably slapped a gag order on her.


----------



## nyny523

nmiller855 said:


> Danielle snuck something into her hot pad from the kitchen while now one was in there. She put her hood down & looked around before she did it while she had a sneaky smile on her face. She then walked to the bathroom.


It was just the battery pack from her microphone.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Seeing Dani evicted this week will bring me so much pleasure. Even better is that she lost in a head to head duel in a puzzle comp to the hated and much-maligned Jeff. This will absolutely kill Dani and her little gang of former BB losers who have such jealously for Jeff and Jordan. Dani is their superstar who is supposedly one of the all time great competitors and Jeff is the idiot who can't win anything that isn't handed to him.


----------



## bryhamm

verdugan said:


> What Einselen said. I was asking about an HOH himself/herself using the veto rather than having other people do it following his/her orders.
> 
> *Probably the most famous of the latter is Nakomis' 6 finger plan.*


Agreed that this was probably the most famous one because it was thought up BEFORE the nominations were actually done. And this caused BB to change how veto participants were chosen, to the now random bag.

But, it has happened before for backdoor purposes. Probably not as much as my response led to believe though.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Snappa77 said:


> Hey what ever happened to that chick Chima from J/J season?
> 
> Didn't she say that the producers were HEAVILY involved in the game? If I remember correctly that is what led to her meltdown and getting kicked off. They probably slapped a gag order on her.


She's still out there. Still whining on Twitter about BB being rigged. She's one of the Jeff haters and Dani lovers. Her epic meltdown was triggered by Jeff's Coup d'etat. Though, her attitude had been on display from week one--ignoring rules, yelling at production, making threats, etc. One of the all time crazies. Though, it's hard to forget that she was the victim of a brutal rape a few years ago by a serial rapist/murderer and she survived by fighting back.


----------



## DancnDude

I really don't think the producers are trying to alter the game as much as trying to get them to say things on camera that they can use for the show to make things interesting. So they can edit it together to make the show "more exciting" because you won't know which way they want to go.


----------



## Waldorf

The veto has been played for 107 times with the following results:

44 times a nominee saved themselves

18 times a fellow houseguest saved a nominee (Including three times by the HOH and twice by the other nominee)

45 times the veto was not used (Including my favorite - one nominee choosing not to save themselves.)


----------



## Snappa77

DancnDude said:


> I really don't think the producers are trying to alter the game as much as trying to get them to say things on camera that they can use for the show to make things interesting. So they can edit it together to make the show "more exciting" because you won't know which way they want to go.


DD really? Do your truly believe that?

Countless HG's from every season has alleged producer influence in this game. Some moreso than others.

"They are trying to get me to put so and so up" 
"They are trying to get me to vote so and so out"

And that is just during their season. They are more specific when they leave the house. Not just the losers, even past winners have said it.


----------



## nyny523

The producers are definitely trying to get Jeff to keep Danielle. He keeps mentioning it in conversations he has with Jordan - that "they" (production) want him to keep Dani. They are pushing him hard, because it is better for the show if Danielle stays. But not better for Jeff.

Jeff is NOT listening to them. He wants to win this time and knows he needs Dani out.


----------



## Tracy

I read that some of the live feed watchers are suspicious that Jeff and Jordan are no longer in a romantic relationship and are just friends, but are faking it for the show and their image. They suspect that because there doesn't seem to be any sexual behavior or desire between the two. I hope that isn't true.


----------



## Ment

Tracy said:


> I read that some of the live feed watchers are suspicious that Jeff and Jordan are no longer in a romantic relationship and are just friends, but are faking it for the show and their image. They suspect that because there doesn't seem to be any sexual behavior or desire between the two. I hope that isn't true.


So Jeff isn't trying to get some in the HOH?


----------



## markz

Tracy said:


> I read that some of the live feed watchers are suspicious that Jeff and Jordan are no longer in a romantic relationship and are just friends, but are faking it for the show and their image. They suspect that because there doesn't seem to be any sexual behavior or desire between the two. I hope that isn't true.


I think that Jordan commented in the first episode that they would not be doing any fooling around on camera this season, or something to that effect.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Tracy said:


> I read that some of the live feed watchers are suspicious that Jeff and Jordan are no longer in a romantic relationship and are just friends, but are faking it for the show and their image. They suspect that because there doesn't seem to be any sexual behavior or desire between the two. I hope that isn't true.


They weren't physical in their first season either. It was very late in the game when Jeff managed a kiss from Jordan, and that was in the dark. They do have their flirty and affectionate moments, but they've never been big on PDA. Especially Jordan.

A lot of feed viewers live for showmances, and if they don't get their quota of flirting they'll act out like a patient off her meds. Some of the conspiracy theory comes from these people.

The rest comes from J/J haters. They like to get under the skin of those who view the live feeds and Big Brother as a soap opera or romance novel, and casting doubt on the J/J showmance is an easy way to get under their skin.


----------



## Stylin

Tracy said:


> I read that some of the live feed watchers are suspicious that Jeff and Jordan are no longer in a romantic relationship and are just friends, but are faking it for the show and their image. They suspect that because there doesn't seem to be any sexual behavior or desire between the two. I hope that isn't true.


Nahh, I don't believe that... From, what i see the relationship is pretty cool. Their body language is def that of a couple who are comfy with each other, but it's clear that they made a pact prior to coming into the house that they will limit PDA - and you know for sure Jordan is not going to caught fooling around in any inappropriate way on camera... Jeff used to tease/pester her for a little sugar, but Jordans been pretty clear, so he has eased up... What I think the feeders are drawing from is that Jeff is not physically affectionate in general ie: he isnt the type of guy to hold his gf's hand when he sits beside her etc. I think Jordan would accept that, but it's not his nature. He strikes me as the type of guy (like many) who tends to be affectionate when he knows he can take it further... If it was a charade Jordan wouldnt be able to keep it up and not sure Jeff would either. Remember they are used to a long distance (only see each other 1 or 2x a mth). I think they're just trying hard to be 'people' in the game (as opposed to a couple) and not annoy each other by being together 24/7.


----------



## nyny523

Dani is replacement nominee.

Porsche taken off the block.

Lot's of crying and angry talking has begun - it's gonna be a fun few days, that's for sure!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

wewt!


----------



## jpwoof

bummer. Did porche win the veto or what?


----------



## nyny523

jpwoof said:


> bummer. Did porche win the veto or what?


No - Jeff won.


----------



## verdugan

Waldorf said:


> The veto has been played for 107 times with the following results:
> 
> 44 times a nominee saved themselves
> 
> 18 times a fellow houseguest saved a nominee (Including three times by the HOH and twice by the other nominee)
> 
> 45 times the veto was not used (Including my favorite - one nominee choosing not to save themselves.)


Thank you Waldord. So I guess despite what bryhamm says , a HOH has never used the veto him/herself.

Was Marcelas the nominee who chose not to save himself?


----------



## Waldorf

verdugan said:


> Thank you Waldorf. So I guess despite what bryhamm says , a HOH has never used the veto him/herself.
> 
> Was Marcelas the nominee who chose not to save himself?


Actually, if you read it carefully:

"18 times a fellow houseguest saved a nominee (Including three times by the HOH and twice by the other nominee)"

That indicates an HOH saved one of their own nominees three times - now four that Jeff saved Porsche. Also, a nominee saved the person sitting next to them twice (instead of themselves).

And yes... Marcellus was the one that chose not to save himself.


----------



## nyny523

Now Dani is telling Porsche that she (Dani) can't campaign against Kalia - so she wants Porsche to do it! She is giving her detailed instructions on how to do it.

Nice friend...


----------



## dimented

nyny523 said:


> Now Dani is telling Porsche that she (Dani) can't campaign against Kalia - so she wants Porsche to do it! She is giving her detailed instructions on how to do it.
> 
> Nice friend...


Is it possible to be friends when you are competing for half a mil?


----------



## nyny523

dimented said:


> Is it possible to be friends when you are competing for half a mil?


Then do your own campaigning.

Don't ask someone else to do your dirty work so you look better.


----------



## jcondon

nyny523 said:


> Dani is replacement nominee.


AWESOME.


----------



## SoBelle0

Well, if Porch is silly enough to take the information and do the campaigning... Sheesh! What a silly move. 

Dani is very, very likely to go home - you (Porch) will have to stay and then potentially work with Kalia... right? Maybe she's hoping to join Adam?

Let's say that P gets A to vote to keep Dani... would S move her vote, too?
I don't think P could convince anyone else to swap. Could she?
Seems like it wouldn't be worth putting yourself in that position. Just my thinking...


----------



## jcondon

dimented said:


> Is it possible to be friends when you are competing for half a mil?


I could never form a friendship that strong in a month or two to walk away from the chance at 500K.


----------



## RichardHead

I'm not sure I get all the Dani hate. Seems to me she was the only one really playing the game from the start. Rachel seems like a horrible person and I'll never understand Brendon's attraction to her. Jeff's method of play against the women looks to be intimidation. I don't like that very much.

Dani started with a big target, Evel Dick, attached to her and then was completely alone. I hope someone (Shelly) finally figures out that playing with R/J/J is a losing plan and learns how to say "Parmesan"!


----------



## Shaunnick

RichardHead said:


> I hope someone (Shelly) finally figures out that playing with R/J/J is a losing plan and learns how to say "Parmesan"!


Actually, Shelly has played smart the whole game. At this point, her best move is to make final four deal with J/J/R, and then bust her ass to win the final POV and Final HOH. If she does that I think she can beat any of those three in final two heads up.


----------



## SoBelle0

I wish it wasn't in Jeff's best interest to get rid of Dani now, as I've been enjoying her. Heck, I've enjoyed Rachel this past week. Crazy! But, it needs to be done sooner than later, and while they don't seem to know that the Double is coming up this quickly, the timing is right for her to go.


----------



## jcondon

RichardHead said:


> Jeff's method of play against the women looks to be intimidation. I don't like that very much.
> 
> Dani started with a big target, Evel Dick, attached to her and then was completely alone. I hope someone (Shelly) finally figures out that playing with R/J/J is a losing plan and learns how to say "Parmesan"!


She got a 4 week pass due to Evil bailing (I am still not convinced the only reason he didn't bail was to take advantage of the rules this year).

She is catty and I can't stand her personality. Watching her on the Showtime feeds she is just weird. Staring at people.

As for Jeff I think his personality is more in your face type guy. If he doesn't like something he tells you. He doesn't care if you are male or female. If you want to go cry in the corner that's fine with him.

I liked when he told Rachel (with her man right there) if you are going to continue to be a PIA we are going to have a problem going forward.

I prefer this to the under handed crap most other people do. Smile to your face and stab you in the back.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

RichardHead said:


> I'm not sure I get all the Dani hate. Seems to me she was the only one really playing the game from the start. Rachel seems like a horrible person and I'll never understand Brendon's attraction to her. Jeff's method of play against the women looks to be intimidation. I don't like that very much.
> 
> Dani started with a big target, Evel Dick, attached to her and then was completely alone. I hope someone (Shelly) finally figures out that playing with R/J/J is a losing plan and learns how to say "Parmesan"!


Briefly:


Dani is hated for a number of reasons. If you read backwards you might find a couple. But, she has a lot of fans too.
Dani is not the only person playing the game, only the most reckless. Others like Adam and Porsche would love to put two veterans on the block, but can't quite manage to win an HOH (though, Porsche has done very well in comps).
Rachel is indeed a horrible person, but so is Brendon. It's a toss up as to which is worse.
Jeff uses intimidation against both men and women when it suits his purposes, but only within the context of the game (unlike, for example, Evel Dick or Russell from BB11). So have many other houseguests of both sexes, including Dani this season.
Dani was in a prime position early in the game with the golden key and friends on both sides of the house, but blew it with a horrible move. She could have coasted to the final six, when the real action in the game begins. She could have thrown both HOH's that she won and had others do her dirty work, but she plays too emotionally.
Shelly wants to get rid of Rachel more than anything in the world.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I remember how sick I was when the DR managed to keep ED in the game during his season. They are scrambling to save Dani this week. Shelly is on board and she's working on Adam. :down:

Edit: I think Dani staying is probably good for Shelly, it's just bad for me.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Briefly:
> 
> [*]Rachel is indeed a horrible person, but so is Brendon. It's a toss up as to which is worse.


This.

Except after following the action of the feeds this year, I actually think Brendon might be worse.

I guess they deserve each other.


----------



## Snappa77

Wassup with Shelly?

She has taken playing both sides to a whole new level. But it will backfire bigtime this week. IF she votes to keep Dani she burns J/J/R alliance. and they are still in the house. If he votes out Dani then she burnt jury votes for playing Dani for no reason at all. 

She should have stayed low this week instead of instigating a game change that will benefit Dani and not her at all.


----------



## dimented

nyny523 said:


> Then do your own campaigning.
> 
> Don't ask someone else to do your dirty work so you look better.


You have a point there.


----------



## nyny523

Snappa77 said:


> Wassup with Shelly?
> 
> She has taken playing both sides to a whole new level. But it will backfire bigtime this week. IF she votes to keep Dani she burns J/J/R alliance. and they are still in the house. If he votes out Dani then she burnt jury votes for playing Dani for no reason at all.
> 
> She should have stayed low this week instead of instigating a game change that will benefit Dani and not her at all.


Yeah, I have no idea WTF she is doing, but whatever it is might backfire on her big time...


----------



## jcondon

nyny523 said:


> Yeah, I have no idea WTF she is doing, but whatever it is might backfire on her big time...


It's the show producers influence I think. Rumor has it Dani has friends in production. Weather or not that is true I don't know but I think that is what Shelly believes.

I hope she comes to her sense and votes Dani out. Or that Adam isn't swayed and Jeff and Jordan figure out Shelly voted against them.

She has gone loco recently.


----------



## Waldorf

jcondon said:


> It's the show producers influence I think. Rumor has it Dani has friends in production. Weather or not that is true I don't know but I think that is what Shelly believes.


She keeps mentioning "Jeff and Natalie" in production and how they will quit if she's evicted.


----------



## jcondon

Waldorf said:


> She keeps mentioning "Jeff and Natalie" in production and how they will quit if she's evicted.


That would tempt me to vote her out even more.  What do I care if two people I don't know who are trying to push the show in a way where I am not the winner quit if they don't get their way? Good go away and stop messing with my chance at the money.

Not sure how much of this is Dani vs production or if there is ANY truth to it at all.


----------



## verdugan

Waldorf said:


> Actually, if you read it carefully:


Thanks Waldorf again.  I guess I should read more carefully.


----------



## nyny523

Light-bulb moment for Adam.

Depending on how he handles this, Shelly may be toast going forward.

It looks like Dani's fate is all but sealed...


----------



## JFriday

nyny523 said:


> Light-bulb moment for Adam.


Tease. Please explain.


----------



## nyny523

JFriday said:


> Tease. Please explain.


Sorry! 

Shelly has been trying to get Adam to turn since Dani was put on the block. She has really been pushing.

Finally, this morning, after another attempt by Shelly, Adam went back to his bed and kept saying stuff (to himself) like "do they really think I am that stupid?" and "bad move orchestrated by Dani" and "I am not falling for it".

So he is totally onto them now, and not trusting Shelly anymore, either. He has not said anything to Jeff yet, but I suspect this will all come out at some point in the game when Adam needs an advantage over Shelly.


----------



## Ment

Dani still riding ED's coat-tails. Her argument to Adam to keep her. "My dad will hate you if you vote me out"


----------



## JFriday

Thank you.


----------



## verdugan

Ment said:


> Dani still riding ED's coat-tails. Her argument to Adam to keep her. "My dad will hate you if you vote me out"


Wow! Between getting people fired and ED hating you, how can anyone think of voting out Dani? 

I hope she goes. I really do.


----------



## Lopey

Then she will be stuck for 1 week alone with Brendon.... I always wished that they would put cameras in the jury house too...


----------



## nyny523

OMG - I just want Dani out of the house already.

All she does is pout and mope - it is not only annoying but it is BORING.

What we really need out of all of this is a good fight - where's the good fight???? I want to see her and Jeff get into it already. It's been fueling up, but she refuses to be in a room with him.


----------



## 2004raptor

I'm one of the few that want dani to stick around. I'm not on the J/J train this time.


----------



## Tracy

Apparently, Dani snuck some cookies last night and the camera was zoomed in on her while she ate them. A penalty nomination is the precedent for punishment. Not sure it will matter and that is probably what Dani is thinking.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I looked at the flashback for that. Looked like a cough drop to me.

Edit: Someone on twitter said it was a retainer. I agree now.


----------



## nmiller855

I saw her get "her food" out of the kitchen & go hide it so the other houseguests, especially Rachel, couldn't eat it. Later Rachel was looking for something to eat & was asking about some candy & when she left Danielle said she thought she was looking for the stuff she had hidden earlier.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Rachel found Brendon's duck that Porsche hid last week.










Her enemies know she found it and saw her walking through the house carrying a pair of boots and began wondering if she stole something of theirs to get revenge. She did. She took Dani's unicorn. But, after a search, the girls didn't find anything missing and finally convinced themselves that Rachel got a pregnancy test from the DR and was hiding it out of embarrassment. Seriously. 

Edit: Rachel put Dani's unicorn back after being called to the DR. Don't mess with Dani, I guess.


----------



## Ment

I haven't kept up with the feeds to remember by Porsche/Kalia/Dani think Rachel might be pregnant. Did she confide to them that she was late or something? Can't point the finger at mood swings.


----------



## nmiller855

I know Danielle has been hiding stuff & telling Kalia & Porsche. It looks like chess pieces, Rachel's stuffed dog & Brendon's stuffed duck. I don't understand why production didn't make them put the stuff back if they made Rachel put Danielle's unicorn back unless it is because Danielle is probably leaving tomorrow night.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Crap! While I was sleeping, it seems Rachel decided to vote to keep Dani because she was told Jeff threw the POV to get rid of Brendon. I can't tell if Jeff got her back on her side or not. Please, no. 

I hope someone can untangle this and post it. I don't have the time to follow the house today and I'll be away tonight and will miss the live show and double eviction, as well. Crap!

One thing is for sure. Jeff and Jordan know that Shelly is a snake.


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> Crap! While I was sleeping, it seems Rachel decided to vote to keep Dani because she was told Jeff threw the POV to get rid of Brendon. I can't tell if Jeff got her back on her side or not. Please, no.
> 
> I hope someone can untangle this and post it. I don't have the time to follow the house today and I'll be away tonight and will miss the live show and double eviction, as well. Crap!
> 
> One thing is for sure. Jeff and Jordan know that Shelly is a snake.


I think Rach is playing like she flipped to expose Shelly(Dani told her Shelly hid the puppy) and cut her off from J/J for good. This kicks out a double crushed Dani who took out her man and Shelly who she's had major beefs with. Pretty brilliant revenge style game play if it works out.


----------



## jradford

Ment said:


> I think Rach is playing like she flipped to expose Shelly(Dani told her Shelly hid the puppy) and cut her off from J/J for good. This kicks out a double crushed Dani who took out her man and Shelly who she's had major beefs with. Pretty brilliant revenge style game play if it works out.


I was reading updates this morning and haven't seen any confirmation yet that this is the case, but man I hope you're right, for the exact reasons you give. Dani has been intolerable since going on the block, and the tactic of telling Adam "My Dad is going to hate you" or "My Dad is going to love you and be your friend" depending on how he votes is gross to watch and embarrassing for Dani.


----------



## uncdrew

Why would Brendon have a stuffed animal?


----------



## nyny523

I honestly cannot tell if Rachel is playing them or not.

It would be awesome if she were - Shelly would be totally exposed if she votes to keep Dani and Rachel does not.

My gut is saying that Rachel would never help the girls who have been so mean to her and got Brendon out of the house. I think/hope this is some brilliant game play on her part...tonight will tell!


----------



## nyny523

uncdrew said:


> Why would Brendon have a stuffed animal?


I think it is a rubber duck (Quackers).

Rachel has a stuffed puppy that they also stole.


----------



## SoBelle0

What is going to happen tonight?!?! Craziness!
I may end up watching this ep in nearly real time. It's rather exciting!


----------



## nyny523

SoBelle0 said:


> What is going to happen tonight?!?! Craziness!
> I may end up watching this ep in nearly real time. It's rather exciting!


Yeah - this one might actually be a nail biter.

Plus it is a double eviction, so whatever happens, more is going to happen and fast!

I can't tell what Rachel is thinking now - she is definitely weighing her options. I think it would be some great TV no matter what she does...either J/J get blindsided, or Danielle (who is now feeling more secure) gets blindsided - and Shelly is outed!

Fun, fun, fun!!! :up:


----------



## SoBelle0

nyny523 said:


> I honestly cannot tell if Rachel is playing them or not.
> 
> It would be awesome if she were - Shelly would be totally exposed if she votes to keep Dani and Rachel does not.
> 
> My gut is saying that Rachel would never help the girls who have been so mean to her and got Brendon out of the house. I think/hope this is some brilliant game play on her part...tonight will tell!


It seems very possible (read: I am hopeful) that Rachel has a super game move in mind, here. Revenge on Dani AND Shelly simultaneously. Wow!

So right! Tonight will tell. (I need some wiggly/googly eyes here)


----------



## nmiller855

Rachel is mad at Danielle for putting Brendon on the block but she's also mad because Shelly told her that Jeff threw the veto competition when he could have saved him. Although Rachel & Shelley called a truce they were still trying to throw each other under the bus until last night. I hope Shelley is the one that is only pretending to side with them & Rachel is exposed.


----------



## nyny523

nmiller855 said:


> Rachel is mad at Danielle for putting Brendon on the block but she's also mad because Shelly told her that Jeff threw the veto competition when he could have saved him. Although Rachel & Shelley called a truce they were still trying to throw each other under the bus until last night. I hope Shelley is the one that is only pretending to side with them & Rachel is exposed.


Shelly is definitely NOT pretending. She is playing both sides. She is going to go whichever way the power goes. She has both sides trusting her.

In a lot of ways, Shelly has been playing the best game in the house, IMO. No matter what happens, her hands have stayed clean. Rachel has the ability to expose her tonight, as well as getting rid of Danielle. 2 birds, one stone.

If I were Rachel, that would be my play. We shall see!


----------



## nyny523

This tweet just in from agrodner22:

_heading up to start live show. Lots of tension. Shelly has been outed...
_
It's gonna be a humdinger!!!!


----------



## jcondon

I almost hope Dani and the producers get what they want in the first eviction.

And then she gets bounced in the second eviction. 

The more I learn about how rigged this show is the less I want to watch. 

If I wanted to watch a scripted soap opera I would.


----------



## nyny523

Well, that was fun!

Too bad they didn't show the fight that took place right before the show aired - I would have love to have seen how that went down.

It's interesting because the same thing happened to Jeff during his season - he got a big threat evicted during his HOH and got voted out at the following eviction.

I still think Shelly could win this whole thing (unless she made too many enemies on the jury tonight...)


----------



## jcondon

Glad Dani still got the boot.


----------



## nyny523

OMG - Jordan is have a complete meltdown.

Huge fight with Shelly!!! 

Calling Danielle a *****!!!

Go Jordan!!!


----------



## Tracy

I'm hopiing Jordan, Rachel and Adam come together and really start playing hard. Jordan is on the right track if she is making Shelly feel terrible about what she did.


----------



## nyny523

Shelly crying hysterically.

Jordan calling Dani a whore.

The whole house exploded!!!


----------



## Einselen

looks like I will have to cheer for Rachel now. Never thought that would happen.


----------



## Snappa77

GRRRRR my nephew stopped the DVR from recording BigBrother and BurnNotice and Suits so he can watch cartoon network. sigh.

Getting the replays of the USA shows but I am super annoyed about BB. 

Told my sis I am gonna send my daughter to her house and have her delete all her soaps. She records them all week and watches em in one shot on the weekends. 


Adam probally has best chance of winning this whole thing. Shelly...wow...just wow. Jordan wants to KILL her.


----------



## Dnamertz

2004raptor said:


> I'm one of the few that want dani to stick around. I'm not on the J/J train this time.


I agree. If Dani gets voted out, then it's just a large alliance vs. Kalia and Porshe...boring!!!

I like Jeff, but he needs to learn the definition of "trust". He says he can't trust Dani. After her being HOH two of the last three weeks, and she doesn't nominate Jeff, or even target Jeff or Jordan...and he can't _trust _her???


----------



## Snappa77

Don't know if it has been said before but I just realized why the non stop talker Khalia looks so familiar....

*Gabrielle Union (Bring it on, BadBoys2)*


















Granted Khalia is a few pounds heavier but the resemblance is there.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Just got home. Happy that Dani got the boot before Jeff. I would've been crushed had Dani survived and Jeff went first. Not much time to celebrate, though.

Brendon, Dani, and Jeff proved that no matter how good you are at comps, if you make yourself a big target, you're not likely to last long.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dang, Porsche is dominating now! Updates say she won HOH. I might be done with the live feeds for a while. My team is getting slaughtered!


----------



## Kylep

That stinks.


----------



## Snappa77

Honestly Shelly has ZERO chance of winning if both Rach and Jordan are evicted. The 2 couples on the jury would control who wins and I don't see them giving Shelly the win over Khalia, Porche or Adam.


----------



## Kylep

Aside from Shelly, do the other newbs stand a better chance in the final two against Rachel or Jordan. As I think about it booting them may not be best. would the jury give Jordan a second win? Would the Rachel hate be strong enough?

Will Porsche think of that?


----------



## nmiller855

Jordan just told Adam that the 2 couples are the ones that will be the deciding votes on the jury. That may give them a reason to keep Jordan so the other side can control the vote. Right now I think if Adam was in the final 2 they would give it to him over the women. If both Rachel & Jordan do make it to the jury, Shelley probably has zero chance.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Uggh, tonight was not a fun night for me.


----------



## Stylin

Yep! Confirmed Porsche is HOH. 
Porsche is pretty smart strategically. Alot of the advice/ predictions she made when she was up Rachel's butt were correct, so her HOH is going to be interesting to see. 
Jeff has an HOH curse! 2nd time he's evicted after his HOH!

Sucks that the feeders didnt get to see the fight between Shelly and Jeff. I really want to know what went down!! From what I read last night Rachel exposed Shelly to Jeff/Jordan about Jeff throwing the corn throw veto comp that couldve saved Brendon - letting them know that Shelly told her (via Dani). Jeff & Jordan at that pt decided Shelly was a snake and out of their alliance but they smartly decided to wait until Dani was evicted before confronting Shelly - so i wonder wth happened???


----------



## 2004raptor

Hated for Dani to go but glad Jeff is out. 

At this point I wouldn't mind Porshe or maybe Adam winning. As long as it isn't a Shelly/Kalia final two.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Dnamertz said:


> I agree. If Dani gets voted out, then it's just a large alliance vs. Kalia and Porshe...boring!!!
> 
> I like Jeff, but he needs to learn the definition of "trust". He says he can't trust Dani. After her being HOH two of the last three weeks, and she doesn't nominate Jeff, or even target Jeff or Jordan...and he can't _trust _her???


Do you even watch the show?

Large alliance vs Kalia and Porche???? Try Kalia, Porche, & Shelly vs Jordan, Rachel, & Adam.

Jeff can trust Dani? You mean the girl who pledged her loyalty to him and the other vets and then once she got active in the game tried to back door him? The only reason she didn't go after him while HOH was because Brendon was still in the game.


----------



## tiams

Stylin said:


> Sucks that the feeders didnt get to see the fight between Shelly and Jeff. I really want to know what went down!! From what I read last night Rachel exposed Shelly to Jeff/Jordan about Jeff throwing the corn throw veto comp


The name of the game is cornhole, not corn throw.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Snappa77 said:


> Don't know if it has been said before but I just realized why the non stop talker Khalia looks so familiar....


You know who she's reminded me of since Day 1? She looks just like a younger and female Eriq La Salle. They could be brother and sister.


----------



## loubob57

Jstkiddn said:


> You know who she's reminded me of since Day 1? She looks just like a younger and female Eriq La Salle. They could be brother and sister.


OMG, you're right!


----------



## Jstkiddn

Did anyone else notice during last nights show how OBVIOUS it was that Shelly would attach herself like glue to whoever won the competition? She didn't even try to be subtle. As soon as a comp was won, she would almost run to their side and not let them get two feet away from her. One would be able to tell who had won a comp just by seeing a still picture afterwards. Who is Shelly standing beside? That's who won! LOL!!

Oh.....and hell must be freezing over because (and I can't believe I'm going to say this) I'm actually kinda pulling for Rachel. Just a little!! Let's not get crazy here.


----------



## jpwoof

I'm pulling for Porche now. She's peaking at the right time. Forget about how she wasn't playing in the earlier days... what's important is towards the end.

But being HOH towards the end also has its drawbacks. You can be backdoored easily.


----------



## Waldorf

Porsche and Kalia plan to have a meeting with all newbies to solidify their plan to keep all four there and have a tentative agreement with Shelly to take all "Girls" to final three - So their plan is Rachel this week, Jordan next, and Adam fourth.

They see themselves as legends in the best season ever in which the newbies took the house back from the veterans. Lots of self ego-stroking last night / this morning.


----------



## markz

Waldorf said:


> Porsche and Kalia plan to have a meeting with all newbies to solidify their plan to keep all four there and have a tentative agreement with Shelly to take all "Girls" to final three - So their plan is Rachel this week, Jordan next, and Adam fourth.
> 
> They see themselves as legends in the best season ever in which the newbies took the house back from the veterans. Lots of self ego-stroking last night / this morning.


The game is not going at all how I had hoped now that Jeff & Jordan have lost power, but...

It's about time the newbies took control and started playing the game like they should have since day one! They finally seem to be making big plays!

I don't think this was their plan all along and so the laid low. I just think it took them this long to figure it out.


----------



## Stylin

Jordan also had it out with Shelie - using some very unJordan like words. Told her how she felt about Shelie's betrayal. Jordan spent most of last night crying - she's upset Jeff is gone but seem equally upset that she fell for all of Shelie's lies and really trusted her. She seems gutted by the betrayal.

Still not rooting for Rachel, but wouldnt be upset if she won. If she can survive this, then she deserves it. Not thrilled with all the stupid moves it took to get here, but I wouldnt mind Kalia or Porsche winning. It would be nice to see a newb win, and those 2 are the only ones who deserve it so far imo.


----------



## nyny523

I think Jordan was WAY more upset by Shelly's betrayal than the fact that Jeff was voted out.

And the vote that got him out was Shelly's...


----------



## EscapeGoat

markz said:


> It's about time the newbies took control and started playing the game like they should have since day one! They finally seem to be making big plays!
> 
> I don't think this was their plan all along and so the laid low. I just think it took them this long to figure it out.


I don't think the newbies have made any big moves. Everything up until last night was Dani's work. Kalia's nominations were the obvious choice, Porsche's decision to not use the veto was the obvious choice. Those weren't big moves, they were easy moves.


----------



## Einselen

EscapeGoat said:


> I don't think the newbies have made any big moves. Everything up until last night was Dani's work. Kalia's nominations were the obvious choice, Porsche's decision to not use the veto was the obvious choice. Those weren't big moves, they were easy moves.


This. The only big move is winning HOH over Rachel, otherwise not much of the others left are competitors. I think Jordan won her first comp near the very end just in time during her season.


----------



## Snappa77

Jstkiddn said:


> You know who she's reminded me of since Day 1? She looks just like a younger and female Eriq La Salle. They could be brother and sister.


hahahahahahhahahahaaha

Sooo true.

My sister said the same thing about Eriq La Salle and Gabrielle Union years ago. Forgot all about him till you mentioned it. haha. Classic.


----------



## nmiller855

Kalia & Porsche's adoration of Danielle reminds me of Maggie & Ivette's adoration of Captain. They both mentioned that it was what Danielle would have wanted after they made their moves. Unless she mapped out the next steps, they may start in-fighting as to who is in charge.
Shelley told Jeff & Jordan all along how much she loved them & she wanted to set them up with opportunities after the game & doesn't understand that her betrayal has hurt Jordan so deeply. Jordan keeps saying how she gave the phone all to Shelley & that's how she repaid her. She needs to realize that once you give a gift, the recepient doesn't owe you anything. If there are strings, don't give it.


----------



## DancnDude

I'm surprised that Shelly has been playing like this after the first week of feeling so bad that her kid would see. She's gone even further down this road.

I think she was realizing that she couldn't win at the end against Jeff and Jordan so she flipped. But she failed to realize that by flipping, she lost all of the votes on that side of the house and made her even less likely to win. And disappointed her daughter even more. She's gonna regret it after seeing the tape of her daughter.


----------



## Waldorf

DancnDude said:


> I'm surprised that Shelly has been playing like this after the first week of feeling so bad that her kid would see. She's gone even further down this road.


The only thing I can think of is that she's starting to smell the green and thinks she can make final two with anyone but Jeff in the house. As long as Jeff was in the house, she felt like the best she could do was 3rd. You could tell when she voted to evict Jeff, she was really struggling.


----------



## jcondon

DancnDude said:


> I'm surprised that Shelly has been playing like this after the first week of feeling so bad that her kid would see. She's gone even further down this road.


I think she is a lot smarter then people are giving her credit for. I think this was her plan all along. To make friends with Jeff and Jordan and coast as long as possible. Several times she had said to them in the past I am here to get you guys to the final 2. I don't care about the money.

So what changed? Now she needs the money and decided to start playing to win?

Or did she just lie to them the whole time?


----------



## nyny523

jcondon said:


> I think she is a lot smarter then people are giving her credit for. I think this was her plan all along. To make friends with Jeff and Jordan and coast as long as possible. Several times she had said to them in the past I am here to get you guys to the final 2. I don't care about the money.
> 
> So what changed? Now she needs the money and decided to start playing to win?
> 
> Or did she just lie to them the whole time?


She has been lying the whole time.

Doing a great job of it, too, until last night. And even then, she is still a key player on the side with the numbers.

The only problem is, there is no way she can win unless she goes to the F2 with Rachel. If she goes with anyone else, she loses.


----------



## jcondon

nyny523 said:


> She has been lying the whole time.


I agree 100%. She was never really going to take them to the final 3.

Just used them and their protection till she though it was time to stab him in the back.


----------



## DancnDude

She seemed pretty much in Jeff & Jordan's corner when she's talking with the diary room up until this week. It didn't seem like she was lying there, and there would be no benefit to doing so.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Remember when Shelly saved Rachel and nearly had Porsche evicted (until Lawon volunteered), the show didn't acknowledge her moves at all. Neither did anyone in the house. She was giddy after Kalia changed her mind, saying "I love this game" to no one in particular and looking for approval. She never got it. Not from her housemates and not from the show.

I think the DR pumped up Shelly's ego so much this week trying to save Dani that Shelly found the courage to stop hiding behind her proclaimed character, honesty, and integrity. The unfortunate consequence of which was they lost both Dani and Jeff.

The other thing that caused Shelly to flip was she couldn't cut Adam or Rachel loose from J/J. I wouldn't be surprised if the DR needled her about this too. She was especially jealous of and frustrated with J/J's loyalty to Rachel. And the less her constant praising of all things J/J and preaching of character and honesty seemed to have an effect, the more desperate she became.

Had she not cried in the DR and preached her moral superiority for so long, Shelly would be a more likeable character. Closer to Will and less like Maggie. As it is, not letting go of the false morality until that ship was sinking makes it difficult to be amused by her.


----------



## Kylep

I have no trouble with a player "playing" everyone in the house, I've no expectation of morality in the game, but Shelly often commented on her daughter and teaching her not to lie etc, I have trouble reconciling her being a role model for her daughter and trying to teach values with the way she behaved to people she seemed to consider friends and whom she made commitments to. I'm not sure how/if you can explain that to a 7 year old. (or how much it matters I guess, but I'd think it would stick at that age)

I'm not a parent of course, so I've really no context for this, but i find it very curious.


----------



## nmiller855

What a role model she is for her daughter! If she was planning on turning on them, I feel she should have declined the phone call


----------



## nyny523

Latest twist:

Porsche got a Pandora's box. She won $5000 and in exchange the remaining houseguests are back to playing as duos. The pairs are K/P, J/R, and A/S. 

They have not had the nomination ceremony yet, but clearly J/R will be nominated. The interesting part of this is that if they win Veto, both of them are pulled off and then S/A would go up. And clearly S would go home in this scenario, since R/J would have the votes.

Should keep things interesting!


----------



## Tracy

Ah! That does liven things up.


----------



## Dnamertz

WhiskeyTango said:


> Do you even watch the show?
> 
> Large alliance vs Kalia and Porche???? Try Kalia, Porche, & Shelly vs Jordan, Rachel, & Adam.


Do you think I have a time machine??? At the time I posted that (before Thursday night's episode aired), Shelly had not changed sides and Jeff was still in the house. So yes, it was Kalia and Porche vs Jeff, Jordan, Adam, Rachel, and Shelly. Pay attention.


----------



## Ment

Ah ha ha. Got to check the updates but Shelly can't be happy. Serves her right..squirm squirm 3 faced biotch. I wouldn't taken the $5k tho. It messes up the HOH. Does everyone play for POV at this point?

Edit: Rachel thinks she's pregnant? First BB baby conceived in the HOH! j/k


----------



## Stylin

Yep Rachel is 2 wks late, has admitted to having sex in the house, isnt on birth control and says Brendon would kill her if she got pregnant (due to money?) - not looking good.


----------



## loubob57

Stylin said:


> Yep Rachel is 2 wks late, has admitted to having sex in the house, isnt on birth control and says *Brendon would kill her if she got pregnant* (due to money?) - not looking good.


Since it would be entirely her fault!


----------



## jcondon

loubob57 said:


> Since it would be entirely her fault!


You would think a PHD could figure out how this all works.


----------



## nyny523

I don't think Rachel is pregnant - she had her period during the ski competition which was a month ago.

I think Rachel can't count...


----------



## Stylin

LMAO, I was thinking the same thing!! Her count seems totally off unless she was lying about being on during that comp? But I remember she had broken out horribly. O well, we'll see.


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> I don't think Rachel is pregnant - she had her period during the ski competition which was a month ago.


Really? How do you know? (I'm almost afraid to ask )


----------



## nyny523

verdugan said:


> Really? How do you know? (I'm almost afraid to ask )


There are actually people on the feeds that keep track of this stuff...incredible, I know!


----------



## Jstkiddn

verdugan said:


> Really? How do you know? (I'm almost afraid to ask )





nyny523 said:


> There are actually people on the feeds that keep track of this stuff...incredible, I know!


Yes. And from what I read on hamsterwatch.com, Rachel was complaining about it quite openly.

*but I do find it funny that someone, somewhere has kept up with it!! LOL!


----------



## verdugan

Jstkiddn said:


> Yes. And from what I read on hamsterwatch.com, Rachel was complaining about it quite openly.
> 
> *but I do find it funny that someone, somewhere has kept up with it!! LOL!


Too funny. I just read it on hamsterwatch.com as well. Crazy. I also can't believe what some people have been saying/posting (not on that website, in general) about Shelley's daughter. Not cool.


----------



## nyny523

I will say this - the week Kalia was on the block, and on slop, she was pretty quiet.

Now that she is back on the winning side, she doesn't shut up.

The girl likes to talk (and eat)!!!


----------



## Dnamertz

nyny523 said:


> The only problem is, there is no way she can win unless she goes to the F2 with Rachel. If she goes with anyone else, she loses.


Shelly can beat Adam...he's done nothing. And until recently winning a couple comps, Porche has been considered a floater also. Heck, what has Jordan done? She has one obvious vote from Jeff, but what has she done game-wise to earn other votes?


----------



## nyny523

Dnamertz said:


> Shelly can beat Adam...he's done nothing. And until recently winning a couple comps, Porche has been considered a floater also. Heck, what has Jordan done? She has one obvious vote from Jeff, but what has she done game-wise to earn other votes?


None of that will be the point.

The vets won't vote for Shelly, and there are four of them so they control the vote.

They would definitely give it to Adam over her. No question in my mind.


----------



## Waldorf

As expected, Porsche nominated Rachel and Jordan... Veto competition going on now.


----------



## nyny523

Rachel won POV.

It looks like both she and Jordan will come off the block.

If this is the case, expect Shelly to go home...


----------



## Jolt

Saweet!!!


----------



## DancnDude

That is so awesome


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hooray for my team!


----------



## nyny523

Confirmed - the pair will both come off the block.

Bye, bye, Shelly!


----------



## RichardHead

I'm confused. How do they both get off? Has there been a rule change? The veto comp winner can take him/her self off the block or choose to take one person off but not both, yes? Even pairs only got off as individuals. What'd I miss?


----------



## nyny523

RichardHead said:


> I'm confused. How do they both get off? Has there been a rule change? The veto comp winner can take him/her self off the block or choose to take one person but not both, no? Even pairs only got off as individuals. What'd I miss?


Read back...

Porsche opened Pandora's box.

She got $5000.

She also reactivated the duos - same rules as the beginning of the game.

J/R are a duo - they were nominated as a duo. Rachel won Veto, and since they are a duo, she can take them both off the block with the Veto.

S/A are a duo - since Porsche is HOH, and she and K are a duo, they can't go up. So when Rachel takes herself and Jordan down, Adam and Shelly go up.

R/J want Shelly gone.

Bye, Bye, Shelly.

Got it?


----------



## EscapeGoat

Wow, Porsche went from winning back to back comps and having the power to make huge changes in the game to making one of the biggest doofus moves ever in just a couple of days. She had a shot of winning the whole thing, now she'll be fighting for fifth.


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> Confirmed - the pair will both come off the block.
> 
> Bye, bye, Shelly!


WOO HOO. Thanks for the update and stay safe (re: Irene)


----------



## Snappa77

Wow. I am happy with this turn of events but wow. This game is soooo bulls#!t now. 
Now I know why ppl say it is rigged.

Anyways...


I know R/J can't stand Shelly but it would be better to get rid of Adam. He is a super flip flopper and this last round he jumped from their ship to Khalia/Porche/Shelly. 

So get rid of Adam and keep Shelly cuz She-lie cannot win competitions. And with Porche not being able to play for HOH it would be them vs Khalia. 

I like those odds.


----------



## RichardHead

nyny523 said:


> Read back...
> Got it?


Thanks! Sometimes I skip a day or two in this thread and miss tiny things like this!


----------



## Stylin

verdugan said:


> Too funny. I just read it on hamsterwatch.com as well. Crazy. I also can't believe what some people have been saying/posting (not on that website, in general) about Shelley's daughter. Not cool.


What are they saying?? She is the cutest thing ever!! Made me look at Shelie differently (in a good way) after seeing that lil' cutie.


----------



## Stylin

POV Results:
So far it sounds like the 1st HOH comp with the banana. They had to hang on to a dummy of their evicted partner.

First out: Adam- He said that it was hard every way he moved
Second out: Jordan
Third: Shelly-She says at least I beat a Vet in it. Her back hurt.
Forth: Porche
Fifth: Kalia
PoV Winner: Rachel


----------



## TriBruin

Stylin said:


> POV Results:
> So far it sounds like the 1st HOH comp with the banana. They had to hang on to a dummy of their evicted partner.
> 
> First out: Adam- He said that it was hard every way he moved
> Second out: Jordan
> Third: Shelly-She says at least I beat a Vet in it. Her back hurt.
> Forth: Porche
> Fifth: Kalia
> PoV Winner: Rachel


Wait, so the veto challenge was a game that Rachel already won? Glad to know that BB isn't trying to manulipulate the game.


----------



## Dnamertz

nyny523 said:


> None of that will be the point.
> 
> The vets won't vote for Shelly, and there are four of them so they control the vote.
> 
> They would definitely give it to Adam over her. No question in my mind.


What??? They HATE floaters...or so they claim.

One thing I don't like about BB bringing back couples into the game who already know each other is that they come into the house with an unbreakable alliance. Now that Jeff and Brendon have made it to the jury, if Jordan or Rachel make it to the finals they have one AUTOMATIC vote on the jury. They only need to win over three people on the jury because they came into the house with one gauranteed vote. Yet, all the other people need to win over four people on the jury to win.


----------



## Dnamertz

nyny523 said:


> Read back...
> 
> Porsche opened Pandora's box.
> 
> She got $5000.
> 
> She also reactivated the duos - same rules as the beginning of the game.
> 
> J/R are a duo - they were nominated as a duo. Rachel won Veto, and since they are a duo, she can take them both off the block with the Veto.
> 
> S/A are a duo - since Porsche is HOH, and she and K are a duo, they can't go up. So when Rachel takes herself and Jordan down, Adam and Shelly go up.
> 
> R/J want Shelly gone.
> 
> Bye, Bye, Shelly.
> 
> Got it?


Wow. Porsche choose to open the box and gets a reward, and Shelly gets screwed over by something beyond her control. I'm starting to believe people who say that this game is being manipulated. As long as Rachel doesn't win the whole thing, all is right with the world.


----------



## nyny523

FWIW, Porsche knows she screwed up.

She never should have open the box.

But it was her choice - if she had not opened it, the duos would not have been reactivated. 

So you can say manipulation, but she didn't have to open it...


----------



## verdugan

Stylin said:


> What are they saying?? She is the cutest thing ever!! Made me look at Shelie differently (in a good way) after seeing that lil' cutie.


From hamsterwatch.com:

They're in touch with the families of the hamsters, so I hope they're aware of the over the top hate stuff going on now about Shelly and that they'll let Tony know. Someone has posted an address for a child protection agency to report her for molestation. Someone else has said Josie should be kidnapped, raped and murdered. Someone else has posted a beyond vulgar chop about Josie.

:down:


----------



## BrandonRe

verdugan said:


> From hamsterwatch.com:
> 
> They're in touch with the families of the hamsters, so I hope they're aware of the over the top hate stuff going on now about Shelly and that they'll let Tony know. Someone has posted an address for a child protection agency to report her for molestation. Someone else has said Josie should be kidnapped, raped and murdered. Someone else has posted a beyond vulgar chop about Josie.
> 
> :down:


Disgusting.


----------



## Stylin

verdugan said:


> From hamsterwatch.com:
> They're in touch with the families of the hamsters, so I hope they're aware of the over the top hate stuff going on now about Shelly and that they'll let Tony know. Someone has posted an address for a child protection agency to report her for molestation. Someone else has said Josie should be kidnapped, raped and murdered. Someone else has posted a beyond vulgar chop about Josie.
> :down:


OMG!! How utterly vile. Wow, ppl are so mean and sick.


----------



## Dnamertz

nyny523 said:


> FWIW, Porsche knows she screwed up.
> 
> She never should have open the box.
> 
> But it was her choice - if she had not opened it, the duos would not have been reactivated.
> 
> So you can say manipulation, but she didn't have to open it...


Yes, but it is possible that CBS is trying to guide the show in a certain direction. It was her choice, but people usually open pandora's box, so they knew it was likely to happen. Plus, they can quickly change the "punishment/reward" that results from either opening the box after the person says whether they are going to open it or not.


----------



## nyny523

Dnamertz said:


> Yes, but it is possible that CBS is trying to guide the show in a certain direction. It was her choice, but people usually open pandora's box, so they knew it was likely to happen. Plus, they can quickly change the "punishment/reward" that results from either opening the box after the person says whether they are going to open it or not.


Totally agree.


----------



## bryhamm

EscapeGoat said:


> Wow, Porsche went from winning back to back comps and having the power to make huge changes in the game to making one of the biggest doofus moves ever in just a couple of days. She had a shot of winning the whole thing, now she'll be fighting for fifth.


Yep. After this week, K/P/S would be in control over whomever was left between J/R and Adam.

But now, Shelly likely goes home and J/R/A will be in control. Porsche can't compete for HOH so it is K vs the other 3.


----------



## bryhamm

Snappa77 said:


> Wow. I am happy with this turn of events but wow. This game is soooo bulls#!t now.
> Now I know why ppl say it is rigged.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> I know R/J can't stand Shelly but it would be better to get rid of Adam. He is a super flip flopper and *this last round he jumped from their ship to Khalia/Porche/Shelly. *
> 
> So get rid of Adam and keep Shelly cuz She-lie cannot win competitions. And with Porche not being able to play for HOH it would be them vs Khalia.
> 
> I like those odds.


No he didn't.


----------



## Stylin

I thought he did? He solidified a F4 with K/P/S - the newbie alliance.


----------



## nyny523

He did.

But I am guessing he will have no problem flipping again if it works to his advantage.

He is gonna go where the numbers are. He knows he is last in line wherever he goes, so he is actually playing pretty smart. No one considers him a threat. Everyone likes him.

He could win this whole thing...


----------



## jcondon

Watching last nights feed now. Missed the last 45 mins though. I unplugged most of my stuff before I went to bed.

Adam I think part of the reason he flipped because Jeff was questioning his loyalty. 
I also don't think he wants to partner with Rachel. I don't think he likes her for real.

I hope they can send Shelly packing this week.


----------



## Stylin

Well, Shelie is at it again! She went to Jordan, and told her everything newbs are planning (while apologizing, making amends for her betrayal)... Then she just approached Jordan and Rach, and totally threw the newbs under the bus. Claims she doesnt/never made a F4 deal with them, doesn't/didn't have a deal with Adam, Porsche or Kalia - would hate it if any of them won, willing to do anything to get them (Rach & Jordan) ahead - will even throw HOH, is fine with being evicted in F3 etc - puts this all on her child, hubby & God... Gosh! I know she has to try to stay but does she really have to lie so darn much!?! She didnt need to throw in all that newb stuff to campaign her case. So far Rach & Jordan aint buying it - but eviction is 5 days away.


----------



## nmiller855

Shelley's daughter will be so disappointed in her. No matter how much she tries to explain that it is just a game, her daughter is old enough to understand betrayal. At that age it is very important that your friends like your mom & this will be an embarrassment to her.


----------



## Stylin

Jordan had asked Adam if he was with them (her and Rach) and he admitted honestly he preferred to be with the newbs... but yeah at end of day he'll go where ever is best for him. I don't blame him and at least he doesnt lie shamelessly about it.

RE: "Shelie/Jeff" fight we missed... Adam & Porsche dis cussed some of it last night: Rach went to Jeff and said Shelie had been talking of turning. Jeff went to Adam and asked if everything was good as he was having red flags abt Shelie, Adam said he didnt know. Shelie (losing it) went to Adam saying "what did u tell Jeff? I know u said something to him. Somethings up", Adam didnt so he denied it. Shelie storms off. Jeff saw that and pulled Adam into purple room to talk, Shelie barges in and says Adam "was in on the plan - he's voting to keep Dani". Adam says he knew abt plan but isnt in on it. He calls Dani and asked her if he agreed to vote her way. Dani says "Adam said he'd think about it" (which is actually a lie cuz night before he told her 100% not voting for her to stay cuz he didnt trust her) - thats all i picked up, but obviously things went downhill from there.


----------



## Snappa77

Stylin said:


> Jordan had asked Adam if he was with them (her and Rach) and he admitted honestly he preferred to be with the newbs... but yeah at end of day he'll go where ever is best for him. I don't blame him and at least he doesnt lie shamelessly about it.
> 
> RE: "Shelie/Jeff" fight we missed... Adam & Porsche dis cussed some of it last night: Rach went to Jeff and said Shelie had been talking of turning. Jeff went to Adam and asked if everything was good as he was having red flags abt Shelie, Adam said he didnt know. Shelie (losing it) went to Adam saying "what did u tell Jeff? I know u said something to him. Somethings up", Adam didnt so he denied it. Shelie storms off. Jeff saw that and pulled Adam into purple room to talk, Shelie barges in and says Adam "was in on the plan - he's voting to keep Dani". Adam says he knew abt plan but isnt in on it. He calls Dani and asked her if he agreed to vote her way. Dani says "Adam said he'd think about it" (which is actually a lie cuz night before he told her 100% not voting for her to stay cuz he didnt trust her) - thats all i picked up, but obviously things went downhill from there.


Do you know what is the time stamp of this fight?


----------



## nyny523

nmiller855 said:


> Shelley's daughter will be so disappointed in her. No matter how much she tries to explain that it is just a game, her daughter is old enough to understand betrayal. At that age it is very important that your friends like your mom & this will be an embarrassment to her.


See, I don't have a problem with the lying because it is part of the game. There have been plenty of other HG's with kids, and they have all had to lie.

The problem I have with Shelly - the reason her lies bother me more than other HG's lies (and they have ALL lied), is that she is constantly talking about her integrity - she makes a HUGE issue out of it. CONSTANTLY. She is the self-appointed morality police in there - deeming who is worthy of being considered a "good person". Which makes her look like a big hypocrite - and I don't respect hypocrites.

If she just played her game, lies and all, she would be brilliant. This is how you win BB when you can't compete - you develop a good social game and lie your ass off.

Unfortunately, there are a lot of crazy nutcases out there saying and doing terrible things to her and her family. Leave her kid out of it - it's a freaking game show. None of us have the right to judge her personal life, IMO, or tell her how to raise her kid. That's just crazy. Really. It's a TV show, for crap sake...


----------



## Jstkiddn

Snappa77 said:


> Do you know what is the time stamp of this fight?


I don't get the live feeds, but what what I've read they were showing trivia/fishes/palm trees/whatever during the fight. It was never shown on the feeds.

I'm guessing the only thing we are going to know about the fight is from the retelling.


----------



## Dnamertz

bryhamm said:


> Yep. After this week, K/P/S would be in control over whomever was left between J/R and Adam.
> 
> But now, Shelly likely goes home and J/R/A will be in control. Porsche can't compete for HOH so it is K vs the other 3.


Yes, and the more I think about this pandora's box, the more it seems like BB wanted to do something to increase the chances of the Jordan, Rachel, Adam alliance staying. Previous pandora's box never had this kind of effect on the game. Last year, Brendon opened the box and the "punishment" was that Rachel got to come back into the house for a day and visit. The year before that, money fell from the sky and the HG's got to gather as much as they could while the person who opened the box was trapped inside the house.

But there is only one purpose of this pandora's box...and that is to possibly punish the K/S/P alliance. As it was, the only chance the J/R/A alliace had of being safe was if Adam won the veto. Now, they are safe if Jordan or Rachel won the veto...AND they made the veto comp the same one that Rachel won before.

I don't feel bad for Porsche because she chose to open the box (and got a reward), but I feel bad for Kalia and especially Shelly. Shelly's alliance wins HOH and she goes home?


----------



## jcondon

Dnamertz said:


> Shelly's alliance wins HOH and she goes home?


She hasn't won ANYTHING. She could have won POV and kept Rachel and Jordan up.

If she goes home it is because she didn't win ANYTHING and screwed over her supposed alliance of Jeff, Jordan and Adam.


----------



## Stylin

Jstkiddn said:


> I don't get the live feeds, but what what I've read they were showing trivia/fishes/palm trees/whatever during the fight. It was never shown on the feeds.
> 
> I'm guessing the only thing we are going to know about the fight is from the retelling.


Yes, so what I wrote was from last nights BBAD retell snippets between Adam and Porsche... So glad we are *finally* getting to see the fight!
GOOD EPISODE TONIGHT!!!



nyny523 said:


> The problem I have with Shelly - the reason her lies bother me more than other HG's lies (and they have ALL lied), is that she is constantly talking about her integrity - she makes a HUGE issue out of it. CONSTANTLY. She is the self-appointed morality police in there - deeming who is worthy of being considered a "good person". Which makes her look like a big hypocrite - and I don't respect hypocrites.


Yeah, I think that's what irks me most about her, and that some of her lies/actions have also been unnecessary... But I do respect how far she made it without getting caught - that's pretty slick!

At the end of the day, I don't think there is any HG that I wouldnt like/talk to outside the house. They're all pretty cool ppl in their own way and brave as heck to even do BB!!


----------



## DeeDee

jcondon said:


> She hasn't won ANYTHING. She could have won POV and kept Rachel and Jordan up.
> 
> If she goes home it is because she didn't win ANYTHING and screwed over her supposed alliance of Jeff, Jordan and Adam.


The veterans talk about the floaters, IMO she is a "super floater" because she hasn't won anything and has been playing all sides of the house.


----------



## Waldorf

nyny523 said:


> The problem I have with Shelly - the reason her lies bother me more than other HG's lies (and they have ALL lied), is that she is constantly talking about her integrity - she makes a HUGE issue out of it. CONSTANTLY. She is the self-appointed morality police in there - deeming who is worthy of being considered a "good person". Which makes her look like a big hypocrite - and I don't respect hypocrites.


They were in the back yard last night playing Bullsh*t and Shelly said, "Man do we have some LIARS in this house!" and they all laughed.


----------



## Shaunnick

BB Definition of Floater - Noun/&#712;fl&#333;t&#601;r/

Someone who gets deep into their Big Brother season by neither winning comps, by playing a social game, nor by aligning themselves with someone or group but simply hanging around while the other houseguests knock each other out.

Shelly has played a social game. Whether her game was good or not does not matter. She has actively aligned herself with whatever team was in power and made a decisive vote that put her ass in the hot seat. 

This season Porche is about the only one who really fits that description, up until she won POV. 

Thanks to Brendan and Rachel though people think floaters are anyone who does not win in competitions. There are ways to win the Big Brother game without winning comps, but floating your way through is perhaps the laziest and most boring to the viewer.


----------



## JFriday

Has a floater ever won Big Brother? I know in Survivor there have been floaters that have won and gotten to the finals.


----------



## Honora

jcondon said:


> I think she is a lot smarter then people are giving her credit for. I think this was her plan all along. To make friends with Jeff and Jordan and coast as long as possible. Several times she had said to them in the past I am here to get you guys to the final 2. I don't care about the money.
> 
> So what changed? Now she needs the money and decided to start playing to win?
> 
> Or did she just lie to them the whole time?


I started thinking that she deliberately made sure to not win HOH (she almost made it to the end with that skiing wall thing) so she wouldn't have to put anyone up.


----------



## nyny523

Honora said:


> I started thinking that she deliberately made sure to not win HOH (she almost made it to the end with that skiing wall thing) so she wouldn't have to put anyone up.


She has definitely been throwing competitions so she could keep her hands clean.

And it was clearly her intent to try to win the money from day one. Why would anyone go on a show like this and leave their family for 3 months if they didn't want the money? As soon as she started saying stuff about not wanting the money, I knew she was lying.

She has played a very good social game up until this week - she finally got caught and now she is going home. But she played a pretty good game while it lasted, IMO.


----------



## dimented

Shaunnick said:


> BB Definition of Floater - Noun/ˈflōtər/
> 
> Someone who gets deep into their Big Brother season by neither winning comps, by playing a social game, nor by aligning themselves with someone or group but simply hanging around while the other houseguests knock each other out.
> 
> Shelly has played a social game. Whether her game was good or not does not matter. She has actively aligned herself with whatever team was in power and made a decisive vote that put her ass in the hot seat.
> 
> This season Porche is about the only one who really fits that description, up until she won POV.
> 
> Thanks to Brendan and Rachel though people think floaters are anyone who does not win in competitions. There are ways to win the Big Brother game without winning comps, but floating your way through is perhaps the laziest and most boring to the viewer.


I disagree. Porsche started making moves a few weeks back. To me Adam is the definition of Floater. He has flopped sides so many times. He has not won a single competition or made a single move in the house. In fact he has thrown several competitions just so he wouldn't have to get his hands dirty. That is a floater.


----------



## Tracy

Plus, Porsche had the golden key for 4 weeks and couldn't play in competitions.


----------



## Waldorf

JFriday said:


> Has a floater ever won Big Brother? I know in Survivor there have been floaters that have won and gotten to the finals.


The season that immediately comes to mind is the one where Jun and Allison floated to final two. Talk about a boring last week in the house - they really didn't have any "moves" to reminisce over.


----------



## nyny523

dimented said:


> I disagree. Porsche started making moves a few weeks back. To me Adam is the definition of Floater. He has flopped sides so many times. He has not won a single competition or made a single move in the house. In fact he has thrown several competitions just so he wouldn't have to get his hands dirty. That is a floater.


OR - he could be playing a smarter game than anyone.

He has played a good social game - everyone likes him.

No one considers him a threat.

Has he been coasting along? Absolutely. But if he wins, than he played smarter than anyone. And I think that he could win if he goes up against most of the people that are left. If all the vets are out, and he goes up against any of the remaining girls (P/K/S), I think J/J/R/B would give it to him. He would win by "default" because I don't think they would give it to any of those three if they don't have to. And if he goes up against Rachel, he still wins. The only person he might not beat is Jordan, and I still think he could beat her, too...


----------



## JFriday

Waldorf said:


> The season that immediately comes to mind is the one where Jun and Allison floated to final two. Talk about a boring last week in the house - they really didn't have any "moves" to reminisce over.


Yea that would qualify.


----------



## dimented

nyny523 said:


> OR - he could be playing a smarter game than anyone.
> 
> He has played a good social game - everyone likes him.
> 
> No one considers him a threat.
> 
> Has he been coasting along? Absolutely. But if he wins, than he played smarter than anyone. And I think that he could win if he goes up against most of the people that are left. If all the vets are out, and he goes up against any of the remaining girls (P/K/S), I think J/J/R/B would give it to him. He would win by "default" because I don't think they would give it to any of those three if they don't have to. And if he goes up against Rachel, he still wins. The only person he might not beat is Jordan, and I still think he could beat her, too...


I see where you are coming from, but I am not sure I agree. I haven't seen the live feeds so my perception may be skewed but it really seems like he is not included by anyone. Even last night, Rachel and Jordan were saying they were alone in this before they were even nominated and before Adam said he was flipping sides again. I kept thinking to myself, they have had an alliance with Adam from day one why are they not saying the 3 of them are alone? The only thing I could come up with is either they don't like him and just use him for a vote or because he can't win anything they do not think he can help.

As for him winning against the rest, I am not sure he can. I would think most in the house would choose any of the rest over him. Even Rachel. He has done nothing in the game. Nothing at all. I can't see them choosing him when he has done nothing. And even if he goes up against Jordan who also hasn't done much in the game, she would already be starting out with Brendan, Jeff and Rachels votes. I just don't see him winning.

Isn't this show fun.


----------



## nyny523

You are right. He has done nothing.

He hasn't been responsible for evicting anyone's boyfriend/fiance -the others have.

He hasn't lied to them - the other's have.

He hasn't badmouthed them - the others have.

He is smelling like a rose - the others smell like manure.

Don't underestimate the social part of this game. Jordan won last year NOT because she was a good player (she "floated" most of the season until the very end), but because everyone hated the person she sat next to in the F2.

Just sayin'...you cannot take feelings and emotions out of the final decision...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

nyny523 said:


> She has definitely been throwing competitions so she could keep her hands clean.


Disagree. She just sucks at comps. She's shown real frustration at her inability to win. That's another motivation for flipping on J/J. If she gets to the end she'll need to show that she has played the game and not just floated to the end.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Disagree. She just sucks at comps. She's shown real frustration at her inability to win. That's another motivation for flipping on J/J. If she gets to the end she'll need to show that she has played the game and not just floated to the end.


She admitted to not even trying in a couple of the Veto comps - and I believe her. She is pretty smart, and played stupid. I don't think she can win physical comps, but she is probably a LOT better at puzzles and quizzes than anyone in there knows. She is a smart lady...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dani and Jeff both say they threw the POV that Adam won, but I don't believe them either.


----------



## dimented

nyny523 said:


> You are right. He has done nothing.
> 
> He hasn't been responsible for evicting anyone's boyfriend/fiance -the others have.
> 
> He hasn't lied to them - the other's have.
> 
> He hasn't badmouthed them - the others have.
> 
> He is smelling like a rose - the others smell like manure.
> 
> Don't underestimate the social part of this game. Jordan won last year NOT because she was a good player (she "floated" most of the season until the very end), but because everyone hated the person she sat next to in the F2.
> 
> Just sayin'...you cannot take feelings and emotions out of the final decision...


All good points. I think you are right that he could possible win against Kalia or Porsche. And that would only be if they voted solely on emotions. I don't think he can win against Rachel or Jordan though. He already has 3 votes against him.


----------



## nyny523

dimented said:


> All good points. I think you are right that he could possible win against Kalia or Porsche. And that would only be if they voted solely on emotions. I don't think he can win against Rachel or Jordan though. He already has 3 votes against him.


True, but none of the remaining 4 votes (K/P/S/D) are voting for Rachel or Jordan. So he wins.


----------



## uncdrew

jcondon said:


> You would think a PHD could figure out how this all works.


...and you'd think those two boobs (Rachel and Brendon, not Rachel's actual (non-actual) boobs) would know how to make some money.


----------



## uncdrew

Snappa77 said:


> Wow. I am happy with this turn of events but wow. This game is soooo bulls#!t now.
> Now I know why ppl say it is rigged.


If possible, Big Brother should get a copy of the official rules and twists they'll employ each season dated and locked down prior to the season.

Then they can show it's not rigged.

Unless, of course, it's rigged.


----------



## Dnamertz

jcondon said:


> She hasn't won ANYTHING. She could have won POV and kept Rachel and Jordan up.
> 
> If she goes home it is because she didn't win ANYTHING and screwed over her supposed alliance of Jeff, Jordan and Adam.


ANYONE who gets voted out _could've _avoided it had they won the veto that week. I'm talking about Shelly getting voted out in a week where her alliance was HOH and they had the numbers...but she gets the short end of the stick due to a twist. And it's a twist that was designed to help Jordan and Rachel (it has no down side for them).


----------



## uncdrew

nmiller855 said:


> Shelley's daughter will be so disappointed in her. No matter how much she tries to explain that it is just a game, her daughter is old enough to understand betrayal. At that age it is very important that your friends like your mom & this will be an embarrassment to her.


Agreed.

Shelly really did some family damage by going after some fame and fortune. Everyone who knows Shelly (including her daughter) will read as much as they can about her.

And a lot of ugly stuff will be found. Heck, they might be reading this. [Hi!!!]


----------



## Dnamertz

I don't get all the hatred for Shelly. Yes, she lied and betrayed her alliance. But does everyone forget that Jeff and Jordan did the same thing in their first season when they betrayed Russel, who they had a final 3 deal with, but then Jeff backdoored him when there were 5 people left?

Yes, Shelly has stated she wanted to try to play a "clean" game...but she finally realized she Jeff and Jordan won't keep Shelly if it comes down to them three, so she had to make her move first. So, she ended up playing the game the way she didn't want to...and she clearly feels bad about it. I could see if she was still going through the game claiming she has not lied or betrayed anyone, but she isn't.

What she really needs to do is ask Jordan "if Jeff and I were on the block, who would you save"? Jordan would obviously say "Jeff", so Shelly can just say "and that's why I had to break our alliance...because I was on the bottom rung". And then, she can tell Jeff "you got, got...you got, got"...just like Jeff told Russel two years ago.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dnamertz said:


> I don't get all the hatred for Shelly.


I don't think it can be explained any more clearly. To each his own.


----------



## dimented

nyny523 said:


> True, but none of the remaining 4 votes (K/P/S/D) are voting for Rachel or Jordan. So he wins.


Are there only 7 that vote? I am trying to remember.

And I don't think Shelley votes for Adam over Jordan. I think she votes for Jordan every single time based on how much she has seemed to regret deceiving her. I think her guilt will not let her vote against her. I am not saying I think she should have guilt, just that it is obvious she does and considering the blow up with Jeff in which Adam was involved, I don't see her voting for Adam in any way. I would put good money down if I was a gambling man, but of course I am not.


----------



## nyny523

dimented said:


> Are there only 7 that vote? I am trying to remember.
> 
> And I don't think Shelley votes for Adam over Jordan. I think she votes for Jordan every single time based on how much she has seemed to regret deceiving her. I think her guilt will not let her vote against her. I am not saying I think she should have guilt, just that it is obvious she does and considering the blow up with Jeff in which Adam was involved, I don't see her voting for Adam in any way. I would put good money down if I was a gambling man, but of course I am not.


Yes, there are 7 Jury members. They keep it an odd number so there cannot be a tie.

If Shelly had to choose between Adam and Jordan, I think it would be tough for her - she likes both of them and is close with both. But Jordan won last year. I dunno. I don't think "guilt" would play any part - I don't believe Shelly feels guilty about anything she has done. She may feel bad that she upset Jordan, but that is not the same a guilt.


----------



## Shaunnick

Dnamertz said:


> What she really needs to do is ask Jordan "if Jeff and I were on the block, who would you save"? Jordan would obviously say "Jeff", so Shelly can just say "and that's why I had to break our alliance...because I was on the bottom rung". And then, she can tell Jeff "you got, got...you got, got"...just like Jeff told Russel two years ago.


As much as I like Jeff, I would love it if Shelly made it to final two and said to Jeff this very thing as to why she is there and he is not.


----------



## dimented

nyny523 said:


> Yes, there are 7 Jury members. They keep it an odd number so there cannot be a tie.
> 
> If Shelly had to choose between Adam and Jordan, I think it would be tough for her - she likes both of them and is close with both. But Jordan won last year. I dunno. I don't think "guilt" would play any part - I don't believe Shelly feels guilty about anything she has done. She may feel bad that she upset Jordan, but that is not the same a guilt.


I forgot about Jordan winning last year. That is a good point and could keep some from voting for her. I don't know. I think it would be close, but I think the smart money would still be on Jordan if it were between her and Adam.

Is it to early be talking about how the jury is going to be voting the final 2?


----------



## nyny523

dimented said:


> I forgot about Jordan winning last year. That is a good point and could keep some from voting for her. I don't know. I think it would be close, but I think the smart money would still be on Jordan if it were between her and Adam.
> 
> Is it to early be talking about how the jury is going to be voting the final 2?


I don't think so - the remaining HG's are doing the same thing. This is the point in the game where you have to think several steps ahead. It's not just about winning comps, it's about who you can take to the end that you can beat. And for that, you need to figure out how each person would vote in multiple scenarios...

I think it's a fun part of the game - lots of strategy!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Dani would have voted for Rachel over Jordan or Adam if not for Rachel's goodbye message. She still might. Adam has said in the past that if Rachel made it to the end he would vote for her. He said that to Shelly and Dani, so he wasn't kissing butt at the time.


----------



## nyny523

I think the most interesting F2 would be Rachel and Jordan - I am almost hoping it goes that way because this is the one scenario where the voting might be hard to guess.

You have Rachel, who is universally reviled in the house but a strong competitor.

You have Jordan, who is pretty much liked by everyone, but just won last year.

I can't tell whether hate or money would win. They hate Rachel, but maybe they would hate giving Jordan the money again even more - especially when Jordan is basically a floater.

That match-up could be fun and a nail-biter!


----------



## dimented

I agree. I would love to see Rachel and Jordan in the final 2 as well just for the entertainment value. 

And I am thinking the producers agree with the way they are trying to help keep them in there.


----------



## nyny523

dimented said:


> I agree. I would love to see Rachel and Jordan in the final 2 as well just for the entertainment value.
> 
> And I am thinking the producers agree with the way they are trying to help keep them in there.


Yeah.

It would be like Glinda vs. The Wicked Witch!!! 

Ratings gold!!!!


----------



## EscapeGoat

nyny523 said:


> ...
> 
> You have Jordan, who is pretty much liked by everyone, but just won last year.


Jordan won two years ago. Easy mistake, though, since last year's BB was so dull that it disappears from memory pretty easily.


----------



## appleye1

EscapeGoat said:


> Jordan won two years ago. Easy mistake, though, since last year's BB was so dull that it disappears from memory pretty easily.


Wow. Who the heck won last year? I'll have to look that up.


----------



## verdugan

appleye1 said:


> Wow. Who the heck won last year? I'll have to look that up.


Hayden won. Lane was the runner up (I had to look it up myself.)


----------



## EscapeGoat

appleye1 said:


> Wow. Who the heck won last year? I'll have to look that up.


One of "The Brigade". I didn't care which one last year, and I still don't care this year.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

How can you forget Enzo so easily?!?!?


----------



## DavidTigerFan

EscapeGoat said:


> One of "The Brigade". I didn't care which one last year, and I still don't care this year.


Now THAT was an alliance that knew how to stick together! It was boring as hell, but at least they stuck it out.


----------



## appleye1

Yep, a totally unremarkable season! I'm not even sure I remember who I was rooting for. I think it might have been Enzo.

I found this picture of the cast and the memories are starting to come back.


----------



## Tracy

When people were saying that Jordan won last year, I couldn't imagine how that was possible because she and Jeff were on the Amazing Race between then and now.

Anyway, I have discovered that there are very few houseguests that we remember once their season has passed. You are talking about Russell. I have no idea who that guy was...and we watch every season faithfully.

I remember Chicken George from first season. I remember Dr. Will and Mike Boogie (but they are still in the news every now and then). I remember Janelle, Howie and Busto. I remember there was a one-legged guy once. I remember Cowboy and the girl who was his sister. I remember James because we ran into him once and he was really nice to my young daughter. I remember a guy who I thought was really funny and then he was America's Player and had to put mustard in people's beds and things.

If I see old players, I mostly remember them, but by name....no way.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I liked the america's player idea, but they voted him out too early!


----------



## kdelande

appleye1 said:


> Yep, a totally unremarkable season! I'm not even sure I remember who I was rooting for. I think it might have been Enzo.
> 
> I found this picture of the cast and the memories are starting to come back.


sigh....I miss Britney (the blond in the upper right for anyone not remembering)

She was hilarious in her DR sessions. And uber-cute too!

KD


----------



## nyny523

Well, if anyone cares apparently Rachel took a pregnancy test and it came up negative.

I wonder if they will start giving them alcohol again...


----------



## Waldorf

nyny523 said:


> Well, if anyone cares apparently Rachel took a pregnancy test and it came up negative.


I'm sure Brendan cared... he's probably as bad at math as Rachel is.


----------



## nyny523

Oh, and for all of the "conspiracy theorists", this is pretty funny(and I am sure some of it is true!):

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12404811/a-meeting-between-alison-and-another-executive


----------



## Dnamertz

dimented said:


> I agree. I would love to see Rachel and Jordan in the final 2 as well just for the entertainment value.
> 
> And I am thinking the producers agree with the way they are trying to help keep them in there.


I like Jeff and Jordan the first season they were on, and they still seem like good people, but this season they are not as likeable. They seem a bit too arrogant. This was topped of by Jordan's asking last night "why are they all following Dani...her season was 4 years ago". It sounds like Jordan thinks she is more important because her season was more recent. I wonder if two seasons of BB and one season of the Amazing Race have Jordan thinking she is a celebrity.


----------



## Dnamertz

Fool Me Twice said:


> I don't think it can be explained any more clearly. To each his own.


People have explained it clearly enough...they just missed the fact that others have done the same thing (like Jeff and Jordan).


----------



## DancnDude

nyny523 said:


> Oh, and for all of the "conspiracy theorists", this is pretty funny(and I am sure some of it is true!):
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12404811/a-meeting-between-alison-and-another-executive


I dont think the producers mess with stuff as much as some, but this was pretty funny!  xtranormal can be so funny.


----------



## Dnamertz

Tracy said:


> Anyway, I have discovered that there are very few houseguests that we remember once their season has passed. You are talking about Russell. I have no idea who that guy was...and we watch every season faithfully.


It's a lot of people to remember over the years. Russell was the MMA fighter who gave Jeff a hard time for spelling "Technotronics". He had a final three deal with Jordan and Jeff, but when it came down to the final five, Jeff backdoored him (instead of keeping the two members of the opposite alliance on the block, Kevin or Natalie...the girl who had everyone convinced she was 19) and Jordan voted to evict Russell. After getting nominated, Russell blew up and was yelling at Jeff and Jordan...and Jordan got so mad, she got in his face and chest bumped him.

Now Jordan is mad about being betrayed...now she knows how Russell felt.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Russell and Jeff had a temporary truce for maybe a week after Jeff took him off the block with the coup d'etat while Jeff considered Russell's proposal. Russell claimed he wanted to team with Michelle and propose a final four deal with Jeff and Jordan, but he made the mistake of talking about getting rid of Jeff sooner rather than later. Michelle was as crazy and paranoid as Rachel (though much much quieter) and didn't like seeing Russell get close to Jeff (who she thought of as her guy) and took this information to Jeff, trying to impress him with her loyalty. Jeff made the correct decision to get rid of Russell.

So, Russell and Jeff's so called alliance doesn't really compare to what Shelly had with J/J. Russell's main goal from week one was to get rid of Jeff. His convenient new alliance proposal when Jeff was in power was less than convincing. 

People don't remember this correctly because Michelle was sort of a pet of many feed watchers at the time, and they fantasized about a Michelle/Russell pairing (even thinking there was some sort of sexual chemistry between them even though they barely talked to each other for weeks). They wanted to see this new super alliance wipe out the remainder of Jessie's crew. This was the main motivation behind the desire to see Russell team up with Jeff. When Jeff pulled the trigger on Russell he opened up the possibility of a Natalie victory, and by proxy a Jessie victory--a thought the catladies could hardly stand.

These memories of a great betrayal are just so much nonsense. Romantic memories.


----------



## uncdrew

DavidTigerFan said:


> How can you forget Enzo so easily?!?!?


Meow Meow.


----------



## nmiller855

I liked the way Enzo was so sure he would be famous & sought after when he left the house & then went on to win nothing & fade immediately from the spotlight.


----------



## Dnamertz

Fool Me Twice said:


> Russell and Jeff had a temporary truce for maybe a week after Jeff took him off the block with the coup d'etat while Jeff considered Russell's proposal. Russell claimed he wanted to team with Michelle and propose a final four deal with Jeff and Jordan, but he made the mistake of talking about getting rid of Jeff sooner rather than later. Michelle was as crazy and paranoid as Rachel (though much much quieter) and didn't like seeing Russell get close to Jeff (who she thought of as her guy) and took this information to Jeff, trying to impress him with her loyalty. *Jeff made the correct decision to get rid of Russell*.
> 
> So, Russell and Jeff's so called alliance doesn't really compare to what Shelly had with J/J. Russell's main goal from week one was to get rid of Jeff. His convenient new alliance proposal when Jeff was in power was less than convincing.
> 
> People don't remember this correctly because Michelle was sort of a pet of many feed watchers at the time, and they fantasized about a Michelle/Russell pairing (even thinking there was some sort of sexual chemistry between them even though they barely talked to each other for weeks). They wanted to see this new super alliance wipe out the remainder of Jessie's crew. This was the main motivation behind the desire to see Russell team up with Jeff. When Jeff pulled the trigger on Russell he opened up the possibility of a Natalie victory, and by proxy a Jessie victory--a thought the catladies could hardly stand.
> 
> These memories of a great betrayal are just so much nonsense. Romantic memories.


Sure they didn't have the same realtionship as Shelly had with Jeff/Jordan, but the bottom line is he did go back on his word. Just as you say "Jeff made the right decision getting rid of Russell"...Shelly also made the right decision to get rid of Jeff. Get rid of the opposition before they get rid of you.

There is NO way Jeff or Jordan ever would have choosen Shelly over each other. I'm not sure why Jeff/Jordan are expecting other houseguests to be so loyal as to take a couple to the final three at the expense of that houseguest's shot at winning. What were the going to tell Shelly if they all made it to final three..."sorry, our friendship was great up until this point, but we're taking the money...goodbye".


----------



## Fool Me Twice

[Edited because the discussion is likely getting tiresome to most. Now about strategy!]

Where Shelly really screwed up was in trying to please production by having an eviction night surprise at Jeff and Jordan's expense. Had she been open about her intention to keep Dani in the game, she would have been able to keep her alliance with Jeff and Jordan intact, then looked for an opportunity to have Jeff evicted later in the game.

Jeff and Jordan constantly offered to renegotiate their deal with Shelly if she felt it wasn't to her advantage. She could have gone with a final 6 deal at any time. Then she could have voted out Jeff when he was sitting next to Rachel and not pissed anyone off.


----------



## Waldorf

Great conversation between Adam and Rachel of all people to talk about the situation, "final" alliances, and prepping for the last competitions.



BBHouse said:


> Rachel checks to make sure everyone else is outside.
> Adam - I saw you and Shelly talking earlier, I was just wondering how hard she is working you to stay
> Rachel - Oh yeah she did. I just told her, I know how you've played this game, I think you're manipulative.
> Adam - Well I know she's a great talker.
> Rachel - Oh yeah she is, but if me, you, and Jordan want to make it, we have to stick together.
> Adam - I'm just really embarassed for jumping ship from you guys.
> Rachel - I don't feel like you jumped ship, you have to do what's best for your game. But I'm nervous about you, in a final 4 situation, that you would get rid of me. This opportunity for the three of us could be great, but it scares me because I feel like you don't trust me.
> Adam - I was definitely closer to Jeff and Jordan than you and Brendon, but with everything that's happened already, I'm embarassed that when Jordan was feeling miserable I was there for her at first, but after that fight with Shelly you guys walked away and I went and talked to them instead. And then 20 minutes later it's back to the cattiness with them.
> Rachel - I understand because I see it from a game point of view.
> Adam - That night when there was the plan to keep Daniele, and Jeff found out and we agreed to roll to the final 4 without Shelly. I felt really betrayed by her. Then we (Porsche/Kalia/Shelly/Adam) made this final 4 deal and said anything in the past is squashed, great. But right away Shelly goes back to her games. And now I find out whenever Jeff and Jordan were nervous about me, it's because Shelly was telling them not to trust me.
> Rachel - With me and Jordan, if you go home it's because you lose a competition, not because we stab you in the back.
> Adam - I agree, I've been with you guys, I considered this final 4 deal with them but I should have known that it was too good to be true.
> Rachel - Oh yeah, you have to consider all possibilities, I did too, but sticking with your people is the main thing.
> Adam - My goal is to win this HOH and prove to everyone where my head is at. And that this whole game I did what was best for me, not what other people told me to do.
> Rachel - Don't let people discount your veto win. There's always going to be nervousness in your decisions, but me, you, and Jordan need to sit down before Thursday and talk game, and study. Like that last question about Dominic's speech, I never would have known that.
> Adam - Yeah, that was a guess. I do remember that from his speech, but what hurt me was when he said that was the first week he'd been working with anyone. I thought we'd been working together from the beginning, but he thought I was the one who voted out Keith.
> Rachel - Really?? How funny.
> Adam - Yeah, and he kept getting close to Cassi and Daniele, which I told him not to.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Shocker! Rachel won the purely athletic comp against the three slugs.

I listened to Adam's monologue last night (in the backyard by himself) and he vowed that he was with Rachel and Jordan until the end. If that's true, then Jordan is safe too. If he flips again (and why not?), then she would go up as a replacement nom if Adam were to win POV and take Porsche down, the he and Porsche could vote her out.

Kalia is probably R/J's target this week.


----------



## bryhamm

When it cut out it looked like Rachel and Adam were in the lead, Jordan 3rd and Kalia last. I wonder how close Jordan was at the end. The smart move would have been to let her win instead of Rachel.


----------



## nmiller855

Rachel won. I think she will put up Kalia & Porsche. If one of them win the veto, she'll have to put up Adam. Then it might be a 1 to 1 vote with Rachel breaking the tie. I was kind of hoping Adam would win so he could put Kalia & Porsche up himself but this way will work, too. I hope Kalia goes to jury house to be with her idol, Danielle.
I know Jeff will be happy to see Shelley walk through the door.


----------



## Ment

I'd take Porsche out. She's good in physical comps and reasonably good in the mental ones plus she is closer to Adam than Kalia.


----------



## nmiller855

Now I'm thinking that Adam was probably the closest to winning after Rachel. Maybe her & Jordan should have made a deal with Adam about not putting them up & then let him win this one so both Rachel & Jordan can play for the next HOH. As it is whoever stays out of Kalia & Porsche might win & put Jordan & Rachel up. 
Porsche is closer to Adam especially now that Kalia voted to evict him. Porsche tried to cover for her but Rachel outed Kalia's vote & Adam is not happy.


----------



## Lopey

Most likely the next HOH will be trivia?? If so, Kalia has been really good at those games. It would be smart to take Kalia out. YOu take the chance with predicting what kind of game the next HOH comp will be.


----------



## sburnside1

Next comp is likely trivia, then the last is the 3 part to determine the final 2. I would personally go after Kalia. When she won her first HoH, I thought she was guessing on the questions and got lucky. After seeing her do that a couple times, I just think she has a great memory with fast recall. She is probably the best player this season. She hasnt floated, and when their team had power they took out the biggest threats.

Porche is a good player. Shes 2nd to Rachel in physical comps, probably even with Rachel on trivia (both below Kalia imho), Mental toughness I would say she is third (Kalia and Rachel in 1st-2nd),im not sure on any of them for puzzles.

Jordan and Adam are pretty much just residents. While Jordan may not have floated back and forth like Adam, if she were not in the house this summer, the only thing we would have missed was her votes (which basically made Jeffs count as 2). Shes nice to look at, and entertaining to listen to, but she just hasnt really impacted the game. Jordan won an HoH where all the vets threw it after she was ahead of the newbies. Adam won a PoV where it was said 1-2 people were throwing it.

If it goes the way I see, Kalia will be the target. I almost would bet production tilts advantage so she wins PoV and Porche leaves. Kalia wins next HoH. She puts up Jordan and Rachel. Rachel wins, Adam gets put up and leaves.

Final 3 of Kalia, Rachel, and Jordan. Anyone but Jordan wins the 3 day HoH comp. Winner takes Jordan to the finals where they win $500,000 over Jordan.


----------



## bryhamm

nmiller855 said:


> Now I'm thinking that Adam was probably the closest to winning after Rachel. Maybe her & Jordan should have made a deal with Adam about not putting them up & then let him win this one so both Rachel & Jordan can play for the next HOH. As it is whoever stays out of Kalia & Porsche might win & put Jordan & Rachel up.
> Porsche is closer to Adam especially now that Kalia voted to evict him. Porsche tried to cover for her but *Rachel outed Kalia's vote & Adam is not happy.*


I had heard grumblings that R/J were going to tell Kalia that they were voting out Adam, all the while voting out Shelly in hopes of exposing to Adam where Kalia truly stood. Not sure if it actually went down that way, but it sure looks like it. Good move if so.


----------



## Waldorf

Lopey said:


> Most likely the next HOH will be trivia?? If so, Kalia has been really good at those games. It would be smart to take Kalia out. YOu take the chance with predicting what kind of game the next HOH comp will be.


I was also thinking the next veto comp might be the trivia+physical OTEV comp since they haven't done that yet.

"Bring OTEV the second person evicted from the house" and they have to search all over the back yard for names and run back. If so, Porsche has a good shot at that and Rachel will have to put Adam up against Kalia. Votes go 1-1 and Rachel evicts Kalia.


----------



## nyny523

Waldorf said:


> I was also thinking the next veto comp might be the trivia+physical OTEV comp since they haven't done that yet.
> 
> "Bring OTEV the second person evicted from the house" and they have to search all over the back yard for names and run back. If so, Porsche has a good shot at that and Rachel will have to put Adam up against Kalia. Votes go 1-1 and Rachel evicts Kalia.


Rachel has a good shot at winning that kind of Veto as well.

She still gets to play.

And even if Adam goes up, Kalia goes home.

Either Porsche or Kalia are leaving next - the only question is who controls the decision...


----------



## bryhamm

nyny523 said:


> Rachel has a good shot at winning that kind of Veto as well.
> 
> She still gets to play.
> 
> And even if Adam goes up, Kalia goes home.
> 
> Either Porsche or Kalia are leaving next - the only question is who controls the decision...


Not if Adam wins veto and chooses to use it. Then Jordan would go home.

I doubt he would do that though.


----------



## nyny523

bryhamm said:


> Not if Adam wins veto and chooses to use it. Then Jordan would go home.
> 
> I doubt he would do that though.


It it is an OETV veto, I seriously doubt Adam will win it against Rachel and Porsche...


----------



## bryhamm

what's OETV or OTEV, both of which I have seen posted here


----------



## Waldorf

bryhamm said:


> what's OETV or OTEV, both of which I have seen posted here


OTEV is VETO spelled backwards... it's always a veto competition they use near the end of the game.


----------



## TriBruin

bryhamm said:


> what's OETV or OTEV, both of which I have seen posted here


IIRC, this is the competition where a fake looking Easter Island statue has the HGs go find specific items or names. Each round, the last person to return is eliminated.


----------



## nyny523

TriBruin said:


> IIRC, this is the competition where a fake looking Easter Island statue has the HGs go find specific items or names. Each round, the last person to return is eliminated.


Yup.

They have to run and find things, and kneel before OTEV. It's like musical chairs - the last person who finds the right thing each round eliminated.


----------



## Waldorf

nyny523 said:


> Yup.
> 
> They have to run and find things, and kneel before OTEV. It's like musical chairs - the last person who finds the right thing each round eliminated.


Jeff and Jordan's season, OTEV was a giant gorilla and the competition was hosted/rapped by Casey as a banana in the gorilla's belly. Was pretty funny.

Last season (Rachel and Brendan's), OTEV was a giant singing clam.


----------



## Tracy

Oh, I remember that. Last year, didn't someone get pushed down and he got all whiney about it? Ragan, I think.


----------



## Waldorf

Yes... Enzo bullied past Ragan... Ragan threw his CD at OTEV furiously which bounced off and hit Enzo in the face... It got quite dramatic and made for a hilarious diary room recap with Britney. Miss her!


----------



## bryhamm

Oh that's right. I knew what it was when it was pronounced on the show, but for some reason when I saw it here it didn't register. Course when nyny spelled it OETV that threw me off even more.


----------



## nyny523

bryhamm said:


> Oh that's right. I knew what it was when it was pronounced on the show, but for some reason when I saw it here it didn't register. Course when nyny spelled it OETV that threw me off even more.


Typo - sorry!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Rachel opened Pandora's box and was removed from the game. Just kidding. She got stuck in a room with Jessie BB10/BB11. Everyone else met Tori Spelling and got new clothes.


----------



## SoBelle0

WHAT?!? Jessie, AGAIN?!
Did he get some special BB contract, or something? Sheesh.

Adam must be absolutely beside himself, right now! What fun!!


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Rachel opened Pandora's box and was removed from the game. Just kidding. She got stuck in a room with Jessie BB10/BB11. Everyone else met Tori Spelling and got new clothes.


I can't wait to see this - Adam must have been freaking out!!! 

I think the girls grabbed some clothes for Rachel, too.

Rachel got Jessie t-shirts and plates and stuff. There are few things I can think of than being stuck alone in a room with Jessie!!!


----------



## DancnDude

This will be funny to see the reactions, but couldn't they think up a better "punishment" for Rachel than "locked in a room with Jessie" AGAIN? Same punishment as they've used before.


----------



## sburnside1

I cant believe someone would open Pandora's box again seeing how it messed up last weeks HoH so much.


----------



## DancnDude

I almost think they are so bored in there that any temptation for something new and exciting (opening the box) is really hard to pass up. I don't recall anybody ever not opening it.


----------



## JFriday

sburnside1 said:


> I cant believe someone would open Pandora's box again seeing how it messed up last weeks HoH so much.


Really.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I think if you privately demanded a promise that nothing game-changing would occur, they'd eventually relent if it was something like a celebrity visit. Spelling had to be on site already, so you'd have some leverage there if you continued to refuse without some sort of guarantee. I think I would refuse any Pandora's box and wait for production's next move.


----------



## Ment

DancnDude said:


> I almost think they are so bored in there that any temptation for something new and exciting (opening the box) is really hard to pass up. I don't recall anybody ever not opening it.


That is exactly it.  Bored out of their minds. All there is to do is lay around, talk, sleep and eat eat eat.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> I think if you privately demanded a promise that nothing game-changing would occur, they'd eventually relent if it was something like a celebrity visit. Spelling had to be on site already, so you'd have some leverage there if you continued to refuse without some sort of guarantee. I think I would refuse any Pandora's box and wait for production's next move.


I agree with this.

I don't think Rachel would have ever opened it unless she had a guarantee that it would not effect her game.

Production would have had to give in, since they already booked the celeb and tweeted about it.


----------



## bryhamm

Fool Me Twice said:


> Rachel opened Pandora's box and was removed from the game. Just kidding. She got stuck in a room with Jessie BB10/BB11. Everyone else met Tori Spelling and got new clothes.


Serious? Why on earth would she have opened it up after seeing how bad it f*ed up Porshe's HOH?


----------



## bryhamm

sburnside1 said:


> I cant believe someone would open Pandora's box again seeing how it messed up last weeks HoH so much.


doh ... i was smeeked


----------



## Dnamertz

Fool Me Twice said:


> Rachel opened Pandora's box and was removed from the game. Just kidding. She got stuck in a room with Jessie BB10/BB11. Everyone else met Tori Spelling and got new clothes.


Are you serious??? Porsche opens it and her alliance gets screwed...Rachel opens it and gets a temporary annoyance. BB producers suck!!!

She's even dumber or greedier than Porsche to have opened now knowing how much it can screw up your game.

Rachel is having the luckiest season of BB ever. She's about to be evicted and Lawon volunteers to be evicted...then her man is voted back in the house...then the producers insert the duo twist to saver her.


----------



## Stylin

I gotta agree with you Dnamertz. When I heard what the latest Pandora's Box was, I couldnt help but remember your earlier post about how Porsche's PB was the 1st/only to really change the gameplay. Hearing Rachel's PB confirms this... I also find it funny that, per feeds, Rachel has been confidently saying that next comp is OTEV, and then correcting herself by saying she THINKS next is OTEV. Hmmm, if it is it will confirm my rigging suspicions... Guess we pretty know who this seasons winner will be.


----------



## nmiller855

I wonder if they would have brought Tori Spelling in if Adam had been the one evicted last night. That would have been a real slap in the face for him.


----------



## DancnDude

Stylin said:


> I gotta agree with you Dnamertz. When I heard what the latest Pandora's Box was, I couldnt help but remember your earlier post about how Porsche's PB was the 1st/only to really change the gameplay. Hearing Rachel's PB confirms this... I also find it funny that, per feeds, Rachel has been confidently saying that next comp is OTEV, and then correcting herself by saying she THINKS next is OTEV. Hmmm, if it is it will confirm my rigging suspicions... Guess we pretty know who this seasons winner will be.


We all are saying it'll be OTEV though, so it's not a stretch for her to be saying it as well.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yeah, they've all been expecting OTEV for POV and a question comp for HOH. As for rigging, that's been a theme of this thread. It's not rigged so much as influenced. If it was rigged, Dani and Jeff would both still be in the game, Janelle would have won season 6, Will would have won season 7, and ED would have won season 8 (okay, sometimes it works out for production).


----------



## Dnamertz

DancnDude said:


> We all are saying it'll be OTEV though, so it's not a stretch for her to be saying it as well.


But isn't OTEV usually used when there are six people in the game? There are only five now.


----------



## nyny523

Dnamertz said:


> But isn't OTEV usually used when there are six people in the game? There are only five now.


I'm not sure, but if that is true then all the more reason we (and they) are expecting it next.

It can still be played with 5, but once you get to 4 it probably wouldn't work as well.


----------



## Dnamertz

DancnDude said:


> This will be funny to see the reactions, but couldn't they think up a better "punishment" for Rachel than "locked in a room with Jessie" AGAIN? Same punishment as they've used before.


Punishment for Rachel? Don't you mean punishment for Jessie? I hope Jessie got some good money to be stuck in a room alone with Rachel?


----------



## nmiller855

We could see the Tori Spelling visit coming from early on. When a contestant has expressed so much adoration for a particular celebrity what else would happen? I think this sets a precedent for future contestants to express their wish to meet certain celebrities. I liked it better when the visits were a total surprise for everyone.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The same thing happened with Neil Patrick Harris in the all star season. This was back before NPH's career fully revived. Will constantly talked about wanting to see him in the house. He also talked about wanting a trampoline. He got both. I remember NPH jumping on the trampoline with Will and Boogie. So, I guess if you want to meet a celeb, choose a mostly-has-been who is still trying to make it in the business.

The only other celeb visits I remember are from people promoting a new show or movie. I don't remember if Sheryl Crow was promoting a new album, or if Big Brother was just a much bigger pop culture event back in season 3 that they could attract someone of her caliber.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Adam won POV. It was OTEV. He could get rid of Jordan if he wanted to, but he seems sincere about getting rid of Kalia. Rachel and Jordan's plan to make Kalia the sole vote to evict Adam seems to be paying off. According to the updates, Adam gave Jordan his girlfriend's necklace to wear as a final 3 promise. 

If I was in Adam's position I'd save Porsche with the POV, then vote out Kalia.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Adam won POV. It was OTEV. He could get rid of Jordan if he wanted to, but he seems sincere about getting rid of Kalia. Rachel and Jordan's plan to make Kalia the sole vote to evict Adam seems to be paying off. According to the updates, Adam gave Jordan his girlfriend's necklace to wear as a final 3 promise.
> 
> If I was in Adam's position I'd save Porsche with the POV, then vote out Kalia.


Well, R/J both want to vote out Kalia, so if that was Adam's intent, why use it and piss them off?

If he were to use it, it would be his chance to get Jordan out. Then he would be swinging back to the other side.

This is his last chance to decide who he is with - R/J or K/P. I think he will stick with R/J because he trusts them more. I think he has a better chance to get to F2 with either R/J than K/P. Kalia is good with questions and Porsche is good with physical challenges. Rachel is good with both, but Jordan is useless.

If he sticks with R/J, he has a good shot of F2 with Rachel, IMO. That would also make for an interesting F2 for us - would the Jury vote for the person everyone likes who floated through most of the game, or the person everyone hated who was more of a competitor?


----------



## Dnamertz

nyny523 said:


> Well, R/J both want to vote out Kalia, so if that was Adam's intent, why use it and piss them off?
> 
> If he were to use it, it would be his chance to get Jordan out. Then he would be swinging back to the other side.
> 
> This is his last chance to decide who he is with - R/J or K/P. I think he will stick with R/J because he trusts them more. I think he has a better chance to get to F2 with either R/J than K/P. Kalia is good with questions and Porsche is good with physical challenges. Rachel is good with both, but Jordan is useless.
> 
> If he sticks with R/J, he has a good shot of F2 with Rachel, IMO. That would also make for an interesting F2 for us - would the Jury vote for the person everyone likes who floated through most of the game, or the person everyone hated who was more of a competitor?


Why does floating get such a bat rap as a strategy. The object of the game is not to win the most competitions...it's to make it to the final two and receive more votes than the other person. I think someone deserves credit if they make it to the final two without almost never having been safe (you're not safe if you don't win HOH or Veto). One strategy is to be likable enough that people will vote for you...and I think it takes some doing to be able to play both sides of the house, be the person in the house who everyone agrees "least deserves to win", and yet make it all the way to the finals.

The last couple weeks I've been kind of pulling for the biggest floaters to make it to the finals, so all those "floater haters" on the jury were forced to pick one floater as the winner. Those jury members are the ones who kept leaving the floaters in the game.


----------



## Snappa77

*She....... never.... shuts.....up!!!!!!

aaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!!!

*


----------



## nyny523

Snappa77 said:


> *She....... never.... shuts.....up!!!!!!
> 
> aaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!!!
> 
> *


I hear ya.

I want them to vote her out just so I don't have to hear the sound of her voice ever, ever again...


----------



## Frylock

I tried to watch some BBAD last night. I got about 10 min in and couldn't stand her any longer. Please vote her out!


----------



## sptnut

What does OTEV mean?


----------



## nmiller855

Veto spelled backwards.


----------



## nmiller855

I'm surprised that they haven't closed the Have Not room & one of the other bedrooms since there are only 5 people left in the house. Maybe they will after Kalia leaves this week.


----------



## nmiller855

It appears that production told them the eviction will take place tomorrow. Kalia is still talking non-stop to Adam, Jordan & Rachel about everything she has done & how she deserves to stay. She keeps reminding Adam that they are in an alliance & he keeps reminding her that she voted for him to leave last week. She tries to gloss over that & say she got screwed by Jordan & Rachel because she wanted to show them that they could trust her.


----------



## nyny523

The eviction will be recorded tomorrow, and aired on Wed. There will be another live eviction on Thursday as usual. So we will have a final three for finale night the following Wed (no Sunday show this last week).

Meanwhile, Adam did not use the Veto as promised, so either Kalia or Porsche are going home. Rachel and Jordan keep discussing who they should vote out - them main issue is that they think Kalia can beat them at questions, but they think Porsche has some kind of deal with Adam. Rachel thinks they both want her gone (she is correct).

They keep leaning towards voting out Kalia - I guess we will know after tomorrow!


----------



## uncdrew

Jessie looked good.


----------



## Blurayfan

The houseguests are being given clues to the next HOH comp now.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

That's a pretty lame use for the fortune teller. A wasted gimmick.


----------



## bryhamm

uncdrew said:


> Jessie looked good.


----------



## USAFSSO

uncdrew said:


> Jessie looked good.


I won't say that, but he was the least annoying person in the room for once.


----------



## nmiller855

I think Jesse & Rachel deserved to spend time together while the others were enjoying Tori Spelling & shopping.


----------



## Jstkiddn

uncdrew said:


> Jessie looked good.


It is going to take a LOT more than some muscles to make Jessie look good!!!


----------



## nyny523

OK, as feeds are blocked until tomorrow nights show, the following information is unconfirmed but comes from reliable source:

Kalia is evicted by a 2-1 vote. Jordan kept her deal and did not vote for Kalia (she had discussed this with Rachel, who was fine with it). Adam voted for Kalia, and Rachel broke the tie, evicting Kalia.

Adam then won HOH.


----------



## Tracy

Thanks for the update!


----------



## nmiller855

If I had to listen to Kalia say how she deserved to be in the final 3 one more time, I would have had to stop watchin BBAD. Just like she deserved hot water, good food & a good bed the first week. I loved the fortune teller's zing about her. It was something like "After sleeping 19 days straight, she got her dream job of testing mattresses & pillows". 
I hope Adam keeps his word & nominates Porsche & Rachel. Jordan will be the only vote.


----------



## Einselen

Isn't this the HOH which doesn't matter as the winner of the POV (unless it is the HOH) is the sole voter?


----------



## nyny523

Einselen said:


> Isn't this the HOH which doesn't matter as the winner of the POV (unless it is the HOH) is the sole voter?


Correct.

However, the HOH is guaranteed a spot in the final 3.


----------



## Einselen

nyny523 said:


> Correct.
> 
> However, the HOH is guaranteed a spot in the final 3.


Well yeah, I guess I should have said HOH nominations.


----------



## JFriday

Einselen said:


> Isn't this the HOH which doesn't matter as the winner of the POV (unless it is the HOH) is the sole voter?


Yea.


----------



## Tracy

Weird. Big Brother After Dark says "Recorded Earlier Today" and seems to be starting when they woke up this morning.


----------



## nyny523

Tracy said:


> Weird. Big Brother After Dark says "Recorded Earlier Today" and seems to be starting when they woke up this morning.


Yup. They even gave them booze this morning (mimosas) and cards and a tie-dye kit so that they would be "entertaining" during the taping.

They are keeping everything blacked out until the show tomorrow so the results won't be leaked.

Even though the results were already leaked...

Kinda dumb...


----------



## jcondon

nyny523 said:


> Even though the results were already leaked...
> 
> Kinda dumb...


Yeah like a live studio audience would all keep their mouth shut.

They should have done away with that if they really wanted to keep everything quiet.


----------



## Shaunnick

Einselen said:


> Isn't this the HOH which doesn't matter as the winner of the POV (unless it is the HOH) is the sole voter?


Yep.


----------



## nmiller855

What will they show on tonight's BBAD?


----------



## nyny523

nmiller855 said:


> What will they show on tonight's BBAD?


They will show the usual stuff at the usual time. BBAD comes on after the West Coast views tonight's episode. The feeds are also supposed to come on right after the West coast airing.


----------



## Stylin

Ok, what was with Adam pulling out his Star of David pendant to vote, then putting it back in? What did that mean?


----------



## nyny523

Stylin said:


> Ok, what was with Adam pulling out his Star of David pendant to vote, then putting it back in? What did that mean?


His girlfriend gave him that necklace.

I am guessing it is some kind of signal to her.


----------



## Stylin

Ahh ok... It was just weird cuz I've never seen him do that so deliberately before, and then he played/won HOH and didnt do it then either.


----------



## nyny523

Stylin said:


> Ahh ok... It was just weird cuz I've never seen him do that so deliberately before, and then he played/won HOH and didnt do it then either.


He usually has it out already when he goes in to vote - he must have forgotten and remembered at the last minute.

FYI, that necklace was used as "trust collateral" with Rachel and Jordan - Adam gave them the necklace during the week as his show of good faith.


----------



## nyny523

OK, NOT confirmed, but it appears that Porsche has the Veto.

They keep talking about Jordan packing downstairs, and Rachel needs to pack. Then Rachel said that Adam and Porsche don't need to pack until next Thursday (I don't think they know that the last show is next Wed, not Thursday.)

So I think Porsche has the veto and decides who goes with her and Adam to the final 3...


----------



## appleye1

Damn, I really was hoping that both Jordan and Rachel would make it to the final three, but that's not likely. Porsche will surely boot one of them, probably Rachel (if she's smart.) Let's crunch the numbers. (And to be clear I come from the assumption that the juries in this game hardly ever respect game play. They stick to alliances or base their votes on emotion.) 

Assuming Porsche keeps Adam, in all the scenarios I can think of the only way Jordan or Rachel can win is to be up against Porsche in the final two. If either of them is there with Adam they won't have the votes to win. Jordan or Rachel will likely have only 3 votes, Brendan, Jordan or Rachel, and Jeff. Everybody else will vote for Adam. 

If Jordan or Rachel is up against Porsche in the final two they have a little bit better chance because they hopefully will get a fourth vote from Adam. But you never can tell what Mr. Flip-Flopper will do. 

Bleak.


----------



## nmiller855

It appears that Porsche is planning on not using the veto & will vote Jordan out. She was telling Adam that besides "she just won 2 years ago".


----------



## Waldorf

nmiller855 said:


> It appears that *Porsche is planning on not using the veto* & will vote Jordan out. She was telling Adam that besides "she just won 2 years ago".


That's odd...  On Joker's they have Jordan and Porsche as the nominees with Porsche winning the veto. She would certainly use it on herself in that case.

Jordan is ironing her eviction outfit as they all assume Porsche will take herself off and vote out Jordan. At one point, Rachel left Adam and Porsche alone and Porsche said she was voting Jordan out.


----------



## Ment

WTH newbie. Keep Jordan! Rachel is too dangerous in a F3 situation.


----------



## sburnside1

If they vote out Jordan, they are idiots.

Rachel could win final HoH. I doubt Jordan would even be in the final stage of the last HoH comp.

Take out Rachel, and I think Porche would win. She could call Adam a season long floater.(she only floated half the season) She has had a pretty good competition record the 2nd half the season.

If shes in the final 2 vs. Rachel, I think it could go either way.

If she is final 2 vs. Adam, its risky that J/J/R/B throw Adam a loyalty vote, even though they questioned his loyalty non-stop.

If she goes vs. Jordan, she wins hands down. Jordan gets Jeffs vote. Porche gets every newbies vote, Dani's vote, and possibly Brendan and Rachel's vote seeing as Jordan did nothing this season. Its possible Brendan and Rachel vote for Jordan hoping "their alliance wins" but even then Porche wins by 1.


----------



## Einselen

I am confused as well with voting out Jordan.


----------



## nyny523

For some reason, they are all convinced that no one can beat Jordan.

But Shelly has said in interviews that she hopes Jordan wins - so she would have Shelly's vote.

She would have Jeff's vote.

She would likely have Brendon and Rachel's vote.

So she would win, based on the Shelly factor.

I think if it is Porsche/Adam, Adam wins. I think J/J/R/B will vote for him.

I think if it is Rachel/Adam, Rachel wins. J/J/B will vote for her, and I think Danielle would actually vote for her, too. And I cannot see Kalia voting for Adam, either...

If it is Rachel/Porsche it is anyone's guess - I think Adam would be the swing vote here, so who knows?


----------



## nmiller855

I'm trying to figure out when the President's speech wll be shown here & how it will change the time for Big Brother. Nothing is listed here. I guess I'll just have to do it the old fashioned way & actually be here when it airs.


----------



## Tracy

If I had to vote for a winner from the current 4, I think I would have to grudgingly pick Rachel. Adam really just slunk along, which is a viable strategy, but I think he only did it that way because he couldn't win any challenges for so long. Porsche is boring. I just don't feel like she was the best player. I love Jordan, but her complete lameness at challenges is disappointing. It really seems like she isn't giving it her all, particularly in physical challenges. Rachel battled her way to the end and she wins when she needs to and she was never boring.


----------



## Einselen

nyny523 said:


> For some reason, they are all convinced that no one can beat Jordan.


To me though I would look at Final 3 first as I have to beat the other two for HOH. Jordan IMHO will be easier to beat than Rachel, especially since doesn't the first task usually include an endurance challenge which Rachel won both earlier this season?


----------



## markz

Tracy said:


> If I had to vote for a winner from the current 4, I think I would have to grudgingly pick Rachel.


I can't stand Rachel as a person, and love Jordan. However, if I were on the Jury, I'd have to vote for Rachel as she has played a heck of a game!


----------



## nyny523

Einselen said:


> To me though I would look at Final 3 first as I have to beat the other two for HOH. Jordan IMHO will be easier to beat than Rachel, especially since doesn't the first task usually include an endurance challenge which Rachel won both earlier this season?


I agree with you - I would totally take Jordan to the final 3 since she would be easier to beat than any of the other 3 that are left there. It would almost guarantee me a spot in the final 2.

I don't understand some of the "strategy" they use in there. They often think with their hearts instead of their heads...


----------



## nmiller855

I absolutely love Jordan but I think she is what we call "simple minded" around here. I will be shocked if either Rachel or Adam can beat Rachel in an endurance competition but like Adam said, if it is them banging up against a wall, he might be able to pull it off. I was not impressed with how quickly Porsche or Adam fell when they had to hang onto the dummies of their former partners.


----------



## Stylin

nyny523 said:


> He usually has it out already when he goes in to vote - he must have forgotten and remembered at the last minute.
> FYI, that necklace was used as "trust collateral" with Rachel and Jordan - Adam gave them the necklace during the week as his show of good faith.


ooooooookkkkk! That makes total sense now. Yes, Ive noticed he usually has it out when he votes, which is why I was confused as to why he put it back in after. I haven't been following feeds lately (US Open), but with the "trust collateral" info it makes much more sense now. I assume he was showing he kept his word. Thank u for clearing that up - it was nagging me lol!

I'm actually split between Porsche and Rachel. P is not at all as dumb as she acts. Earlier I had commented on how smart she was strategically - though lately, I may need to eat my words. She has been a good competitor and I'd like someone new to win... On the other hand R has fought tooth and nail to be there - but has been given an unfair production advantage, if she had made it through without the twists I wouldve had to take my hat off to her, as much as she grates me.

Yes, it's totally silly to vote out Jordan but she's said many times she doesnt really care to win and wouldnt mind going home, so am thinking that may be why they're doing it? Whatever the reason its dumb.


----------



## nyny523

I have decided my favorite part of this show is when people cry.

I ALWAYS crack up when they cry! 

It doesn't matter who is crying - it's always hilarious.


----------



## jbx

w00t!! Rachel wins part one. Another endurance competition that doesn't even last an hour. I can't believe we don't get true endurance competitions anymore.


----------



## nyny523

Rachel wins!

Adam lasted only about 1/2 hour.

Porsche lasted about 15 minutes longer.

Adam was really in pain.

Porsche was in pain, nauseous and afraid of dropping and drowning...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Not a shocker.. Now all Rachel needs to do is win the coin flip questions part at the end. I really hate that part. I wish they'd simply use that round as a tie breaker. Let the winner of Part 1 compete in Part 2, and if the same person wins both, then they win the final HOH.


----------



## Donbadabon

jbx said:


> I can't believe we don't get true endurance competitions anymore.


I agree.

Remember way back when Erica and Allison peed on the treadmill because they didn't want to give up?

There was also another challenge where everyone was stuck in a box and people would rather pee in the box than give up.


----------



## markz

Donbadabon said:


> I agree.
> 
> Remember way back when Erica and Allison peed on the treadmill because they didn't want to give up?
> 
> There was also another challenge where everyone was stuck in a box and people would rather pee in the box than give up.


Sounds like what you are really looking for is challenges that involve peeing. I think there are websites out there for that!


----------



## Donbadabon

markz said:


> Sounds like what you are really looking for is challenges that involve peeing. I think there are websites out there for that!


lol

Gives a whole new meaning to the 'golden' power of veto I guess.


----------



## Waldorf

heh... Porsche joking with Adam that he should take her to final two because she's cute. Adam says, "if it were based on who's cutest, I'm taking myself!"


----------



## jpwoof

when is part 2 happening? How does the nominations work at the end? We get final HOH, 2 nominations for eviction, who ever loses at the POV competition is automatically out of the game?


----------



## Waldorf

jpwoof said:


> when is part 2 happening? How does the nominations work at the end? We get final HOH, 2 nominations for eviction, who ever loses at the POV competition is automatically out of the game?


I don't think there's a final HOH.

There's part 1... winner goes to winner's bracket.

There's part 2... winner plays agains part 1 winner in part 3.

Winner of part 3 wins what we used to call the "Diamond Veto" and chooses who to take to final two.


----------



## nyny523

I believe part 2 will take place over the weekend - Sat or Sun. That will be Adam vs Porsche.

The winner of part 2 faces off with Rachel (part 1 winner) on the live show Wed night.

The HOH winner then decides who goes with them to the final 2. 3rd place person gets bumped on live show. Then we have a live jury vote (usually after questions) and the winner is chosen.


----------



## Stylin

I found it interesting that Danielle said that the HG's decide before the questions/ right after F2 is chosen who the winner is (for production reasons), so the questions are useless. The votes arent cast live like we think. I wonder if this is true?


----------



## Waldorf

Stylin said:


> I found it interesting that Danielle said that the HG's decide before the questions/ right after F2 is chosen who the winner is (for production reasons), so the questions are useless. The votes arent cast live like we think. I wonder if this is true?


Interesting... cause it seems like the recent live finales - each jury member walks down the stairs, fumbles with the keys and chooses which key to insert into the device. Then Julie pulls out the keys and counts the votes.


----------



## nmiller855

I think the jury members know who they will vote for as soon as it is the final 3. If final 2 is Rachel & Adam, they know which one they will vote for, etc. I think for me the hardest choice would be between Adam & Porsche. Although I started to see a better side of Rachel after Brendan left the second time, I still don't want her to win. To me it would be like rewarding bad behavior in a kid.


----------



## TriBruin

Waldorf said:


> Interesting... cause it seems like the recent live finales - each jury member walks down the stairs, fumbles with the keys and chooses which key to insert into the device. Then Julie pulls out the keys and counts the votes.


I always assumed that they jury has already told production their vote and the bag is has either (a) only one key or (b) two keys the same.


----------



## Stylin

Yeah, I wish I could remember exactly what she said - but she alluded to the winner being decided before/as they left jury, but I didnt understand how that would work as the show is live... But whats really making me ques if this is true is why do the current remaining newb HGs spend so much time worrying about what to say to sway jury? I'm going to start paying attn to see if Rachel plans her jury speeches too.


----------



## SoBelle0

How would Dani know? She's not been to jury before...

I would think most would make up their minds when they know which are the Final Two just because they know one another fairly well, at that point. But, surely they can still change their mind after the questions. I'd hope so, at least.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Hell has seriously frozen over because I'm finding myself hoping that Rachel wins it all. She is SO much better without Brendan!!!!! I think what has swayed me is that she was such a good friend and really loyal to her friendship with Jordan.

Who knew?


----------



## jpwoof

Jstkiddn said:


> Hell has seriously frozen over because I'm finding myself hoping that Rachel wins it all. She is SO much better without Brendan!!!!! I think what has swayed me is that she was such a good friend and really loyal to her friendship with Jordan.
> 
> Who knew?


Yeah.. Rachel is pretty mellow without Brandon.. I like the part where she said "Brendon is gonna get mad at me.. " like a kid.

I'm Team Porsche but I'm okay if Rachel wins.

I'm just curious. Why Porsche doesnt deserve to win? She peaked halfway through the season. Can you really blame her for going under the radar in the first few weeks? I also forgot the day when she flipped and turned against the veterans. What was the reason?


----------



## Stylin

I think Porsche def deserves it over Adam. I feel strategically she is very smart and she hasn't done too bad in comps lately. I like how she's coyly positioning herself for F2 making them think she's a ditz and no one in jury would ever vote for her.

IIRC, she turned against the Vets when they basically started ignoring her completely, not including her in the alliance. The nail was when she voted for Brendon to stay and Rachel didn't thank her/ was hardly speaking to her that week. I think she felt she was just being used and expendable.

I find Rachel less annoying without Brendon around, just as she was last season. Unfortunately, she has a 'self-absorbed, mean girl, snarky streak' that prevents her from ultimately being likeable. Think/hope its not as apparent outside the house, as she doesnt even realize it.


----------



## DancnDude

It just doesn't seem like Porsche played the game very much. When she was talking to Jeff just a few weeks ago it sounded like she never said a word about strategy to him at all up until then. And her answers just seemed like she didn't know how to play this game at all.

She's really only got the few competitions she's won but what else did she really do? She skated along for free with the Golden Key mostly on accident because Keith screwed himself over.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

DancnDude said:


> It just doesn't seem like Porsche played the game very much.


She really hasn't. She slept for a few weeks. Then hung out with Dani for a couple of weeks. She had trouble developing relationships, especially with strong personalities. She was especially relieved when all the men were gone (not counting Adam here, sorry) since she tended to cower around them. Though all three of the finalists benefited from having larger targets in front of them, Adam and Rachel were far more active in the early and middle parts of the game, and struggled to position themselves as best they could, using the tools available to them.


----------



## nyny523

It appears Porsche won the second round of the HOH challenge.

So it will be her and Rachel battling live for HOH on Wed night.


----------



## appleye1

nyny523 said:


> It appears Porsche won the second round of the HOH challenge.
> 
> So it will be her and Rachel battling live for HOH on Wed night.


Yay! I think that means Rachel will likely make it to the final 2, assuming Porsche is still thinking she can beat Rachel in the jury vote more easily than she can beat Adam.


----------



## nyny523

appleye1 said:


> Yay! I'm thinking that means that Rachel will likely make it to the final 2, assuming Porsche is still thinking she can beat Rachel in the jury vote more easily than she can beat Adam.


Based on what is going on now on BBAD, it looks like Rachel and Porsche plan on taking each other to F2...the only one who doesn't know this is Adam (who is in DR while the girls are celebrating their F2 victory!)

And I think Porsche has a better chance against Rachel. But I think Rachel has a better chance against Adam.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I think it would be dangerous to take Rachel if you had a choice.

You know she'll get Brendan, Jeff & Jordan. I'm betting more than likely she'll get Shelly too. In R vs anyone matchup, I'm betting Shelly will be the deciding factor.


----------



## Stylin

Was Shelly still hating Porsche when she was evicted or had they gotten closer? Cant remember. Am thinking if Jeff (who I think does hold grudges) was truly upset with Shelly evicting him, she may have had to hang more with Dani in Jury, and then Kalia - plus naturally they are all females (well sorta lol), so they would all be hanging together, which means Shelly may be more inclined to vote for Porsche just to spite Rachel.

As for Porsche having no game? I disagree. Her game was/is to play the dumb, clueless, no threat blonde, and its worked very well for her. Loved how she campaigned Jeff to stay without throwing anyone under the bus, not making any deals and making him actually believe she just wanted to stay long enough to 'win 1 competition to complete her BB experience'. She switched sides at the right moments, didnt really piss anyone off and kept her hands clean while others did the dirty work. Most of all she stepped up at the right moment and won when/what she needed at the perfect time... She plays her role well, so we bought into it, but there was def game in there.


----------



## nyny523

Shelly will NEVER vote for Rachel.


----------



## gossamer88

nyny523 said:


> Shelly will NEVER vote for Rachel.


I agree. Shelley would vote for either Porsche or Adam. Here's my break down:

*Rachel vs Porsche or Adam*
Brendon
Jordan
Jeff
Adam/Porsche

*Adam vs Porsche*
Rachel
Brendon
Jordan
Jeff

No matter how it goes, Porsche will be the runner-up.


----------



## Stylin

Watching BBAD, Rachel told Adam about taking Porsche to F2 (P in DR). Adam asked her to be honest and and says he knows he knows losing HOH2 has/should sealed his Jury fate - no hard feelings etc. He told Rachel she has played a great game and he respects her, and will most likely vote for her, but will be taking whoever wins final HOH into account also. Porsche came out of DR, and Rachel called in. Adam basically said same to P, stressing on final HOH winner. 
Rachel finished DR, and Adam says he told Porsche same he told her. All 3 are talking, Adam says he had his chance to win/be in F2 and blew it. If by chance he is taken to F2 will campaign for whoever sits beside him to win as he doesnt deserve the prize but 2nd place $50k maybe. 
So once again, looks like Adam will be the deciding vote (which he'll base on final HOH).


----------



## nyny523

gossamer88 said:


> I agree. Shelley would vote for either Porsche or Adam. Here's my break down:
> 
> *Rachel vs Porsche or Adam*
> Brendon
> Jordan
> Jeff
> Adam/Porsche
> 
> *Adam vs Porsche*
> Rachel
> Brendon
> Jordan
> Jeff
> 
> No matter how it goes, Porsche will be the runner-up.


I think Rachel vs Adam is a definite win for Rachel - she gets everyone's vote but Shelly's. I know she agreed to go with Porsche to the F2, but I think that would be super dumb on her part - she would DEFINITELY win if she went with Adam.

If Porsche took Adam, she would definitely lose - Adam would get Jeff, Jordan, Rachel and Brendon's vote FTW.

I think Rachel vs Porsche is the closest scenario - Porsche get Dani, Kalia and Shelly - Rachel gets Jeff, Jordan, and Brendon. Adam is the big wild card here - he has already said he will give his vote to the person who wins the last HOH, so that will determine the winner here - so Porsche still has a chance if she wins final part of HOH...


----------



## Stylin

Well, Shelly was at it again - who knew she'd actually vote for Rachel!! I figure its cuz she was most likely hanging out with Jeff/Jordan in Jury - seems like all is forgiven. I'm more surprised that Adam voted for Porsche - didnt see that coming. Wonder what made him decide that.

Its been a another enjoyable BB thread - thanks! I'll meet y'all here again next season  

FYI: This was the most watched season since 2004.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Stylin said:


> FYI: This was the most watched season since 2004.


Interesting. I suppose this is good news since it means that BB will likely continue. The bad news is the ratings will encourage more lame twists and stunt casting in future seasons. Just like Survivor.


----------



## Ment

Yeah I thought Rachel had it by a landslide. Maybe its Adam being Adam..the SnarkFace vote...he knew she'd win and thought to make us wonder.


----------



## mcb08

nyny523 said:


> Shelly will NEVER vote for Rachel.


Never say NEVER!


----------



## nyny523

mcb08 said:


> Never say NEVER!


SERIOUSLY! 

That vote was a shock to me!


----------



## loubob57

nyny523 said:


> SERIOUSLY!
> 
> That vote was a shock to me!


There's always one or two like that on the jury. You're convinced that their hatred of a finalist is so strong they would NEVER vote for them. Yet they put that aside and do.


----------



## Stylin

nyny523 said:


> SERIOUSLY!
> 
> That vote was a shock to me!


Don't you mean "shoker!" lol

Interesting that most of Jury says they would not have voted for Adam.


----------



## nyny523

Stylin said:


> Don't you mean "shoker!" lol
> 
> Interesting that most of Jury says they would not have voted for Adam.


They said they would not have voted for Adam over Rachel.

But I think if it had been and Adam/Porsche final 2, Adam could have won...


----------



## SoBelle0

nyny523 said:


> They said they would not have voted for Adam over Rachel.
> 
> But I think if it had been and Adam/Porsche final 2, Adam could have won...


AH! That must be what he meant...

If he'd beaten Porsche in Round 2, then he might have won Round 3 and taken Porsche to the finals. Well, I'm surprisingly glad that none of that happened.


----------



## nmiller855

I wonder if Porsche is bitter over Jeff winning America's choice? She kept saying that Jordan better not win & didn't have much nice to say about Jordan except that she was sweet. I don't think they will be friends.


----------



## Ment

nmiller855 said:


> I wonder if Porsche is bitter over Jeff winning America's choice? She kept saying that Jordan better not win & didn't have much nice to say about Jordan except that she was sweet. I don't think they will be friends.


Porsche doesn't have much in common with them on a peer level and thats okay. Many times alliances are personal comfort choices rather than long term strategy. So unless by some circumstance they are forced to interact with each other again to form a bond; BB13 Loser Anonymous  they'll be just acquaintences who have a shared experience.


----------



## jradford

nmiller855 said:


> I wonder if Porsche is bitter over Jeff winning America's choice? She kept saying that Jordan better not win & didn't have much nice to say about Jordan except that she was sweet. I don't think they will be friends.


Porsche may not have liked Jordan, but Jordan REALLY got catty when it came to Porsche. The repeated comments about "laying around in a bikini, etc.." seemed to be coming from a place of serious dislike. I would not object to them mud wrestling to settle it once and for all.


----------



## Ment

jradford said:


> Porsche may not have liked Jordan, but Jordan REALLY got catty when it came to Porsche. The repeated comments about "laying around in a bikini, etc.." seemed to be coming from a place of serious dislike. I would not object to them mud wrestling to settle it once and for all.


Cassie takes winner and I ref. Okay!!


----------



## brianric

jradford said:


> Porsche may not have liked Jordan, but Jordan REALLY got catty when it came to Porsche. The repeated comments about "laying around in a bikini, etc.." seemed to be coming from a place of serious dislike. I would not object to them mud wrestling to settle it once and for all.


:up:


----------

